# Cheese making.



## PredFan

Last week I started making my own cheese. I've been wanting to do that for a long time. My first try will be ready when I get home tonight. I don't know what kind of cheese it is called, it's very very basic:

Milk, Cultured Buttermilk, rennet, salt. And real animal rennet, not this vegetarian rennet bull shit. Make the curds, throw out the whey, press it into the form, cure it in the fridge. It will be cheese tonight and I can eat it or coat it in wax and age it a few weeks. This first batch I am planning to not age. It was my first try and it only went so-so. The 2nd attempt which i am curing for two weeks instead of one isn't ready yet.

Now that I've gotten a general understanding, I'm going to try some Farmhouse Cheddar. I innoculated my sterile milk with the mesophilic starter culture early this morning. Can't wait to see how that goes when i get home.

I love doing this kind of thing.


----------



## Michelle420

That's cool ! I've been wanting to learn how to do that to.


----------



## jon_berzerk

drifter said:


> That's cool ! I've been wanting to learn how to do that to.



so do i since 

i have been pretty good at cutting it for years


----------



## boedicca

Very Coolth!    Please post pics and a review!


----------



## Missourian

PredFan said:


> Last week I started making my own cheese. I've been wanting to do that for a long time. My first try will be ready when I get home tonight. I don't know what kind of cheese it is called, it's very very basic:
> 
> Milk, Cultured Buttermilk, rennet, salt. And real animal rennet, not this vegetarian rennet bull shit. Make the curds, throw out the whey, press it into the form, cure it in the fridge. It will be cheese tonight and I can eat it or coat it in wax and age it a few weeks. This first batch I am planning to not age. It was my first try and it only went so-so. The 2nd attempt which i am curing for two weeks instead of one isn't ready yet.
> 
> Now that I've gotten a general understanding, I'm going to try some Farmhouse Cheddar. I innoculated my sterile milk with the mesophilic starter culture early this morning. Can't wait to see how that goes when i get home.
> 
> I love doing this kind of thing.



Try some of the curds...whenever I am in Wisconsin,  I pick up some of those squeaky little devils...they are often salty,  but a treat none the less.


----------



## PredFan

Missourian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I started making my own cheese. I've been wanting to do that for a long time. My first try will be ready when I get home tonight. I don't know what kind of cheese it is called, it's very very basic:
> 
> Milk, Cultured Buttermilk, rennet, salt. And real animal rennet, not this vegetarian rennet bull shit. Make the curds, throw out the whey, press it into the form, cure it in the fridge. It will be cheese tonight and I can eat it or coat it in wax and age it a few weeks. This first batch I am planning to not age. It was my first try and it only went so-so. The 2nd attempt which i am curing for two weeks instead of one isn't ready yet.
> 
> Now that I've gotten a general understanding, I'm going to try some Farmhouse Cheddar. I innoculated my sterile milk with the mesophilic starter culture early this morning. Can't wait to see how that goes when i get home.
> 
> I love doing this kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try some of the curds...whenever I am in Wisconsin,  I pick up some of those squeaky little devils...they are often salty,  but a treat none the less.
Click to expand...


Yeah Squeeky Cheese. I get it whenever I'm there as well. Over at the Brat Stop.


----------



## Missourian

PredFan said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I started making my own cheese. I've been wanting to do that for a long time. My first try will be ready when I get home tonight. I don't know what kind of cheese it is called, it's very very basic:
> 
> Milk, Cultured Buttermilk, rennet, salt. And real animal rennet, not this vegetarian rennet bull shit. Make the curds, throw out the whey, press it into the form, cure it in the fridge. It will be cheese tonight and I can eat it or coat it in wax and age it a few weeks. This first batch I am planning to not age. It was my first try and it only went so-so. The 2nd attempt which i am curing for two weeks instead of one isn't ready yet.
> 
> Now that I've gotten a general understanding, I'm going to try some Farmhouse Cheddar. I innoculated my sterile milk with the mesophilic starter culture early this morning. Can't wait to see how that goes when i get home.
> 
> I love doing this kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try some of the curds...whenever I am in Wisconsin,  I pick up some of those squeaky little devils...they are often salty,  but a treat none the less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Squeeky Cheese. I get it whenever I'm there as well. Over at the Brat Stop.
Click to expand...



How'd your cheese turn out?


----------



## PredFan

Tried my first brick of cheese yesterday. It was pretty decent. The starter was only buttermilk so it was a very mild flavor. I even put a few pieces on a burger patty and it melted like it should. The 2nd batch from the same recipe, I'm going to cure for 2 weeks and then wax it for aging. Meanwhile, I'm planning on making some Farmhouse Cheddar tomorrow.


----------



## jon_berzerk

PredFan said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I started making my own cheese. I've been wanting to do that for a long time. My first try will be ready when I get home tonight. I don't know what kind of cheese it is called, it's very very basic:
> 
> Milk, Cultured Buttermilk, rennet, salt. And real animal rennet, not this vegetarian rennet bull shit. Make the curds, throw out the whey, press it into the form, cure it in the fridge. It will be cheese tonight and I can eat it or coat it in wax and age it a few weeks. This first batch I am planning to not age. It was my first try and it only went so-so. The 2nd attempt which i am curing for two weeks instead of one isn't ready yet.
> 
> Now that I've gotten a general understanding, I'm going to try some Farmhouse Cheddar. I innoculated my sterile milk with the mesophilic starter culture early this morning. Can't wait to see how that goes when i get home.
> 
> I love doing this kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try some of the curds...whenever I am in Wisconsin,  I pick up some of those squeaky little devils...they are often salty,  but a treat none the less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Squeeky Cheese. I get it whenever I'm there as well. Over at the Brat Stop.
Click to expand...


 a couple of guys from Wisconsin come out every spring 

and stay on the property for the spring goose season

they always load us up on fresh cheese


----------



## PredFan

Btw, I've never ever had success posting pictures here.


----------



## PredFan

Anyone that is interested, there is a great book called _Home Cheese Making_ by Rikki Carroll. It's on amazon.


----------



## syrenn

PredFan said:


> Last week I started making my own cheese. I've been wanting to do that for a long time. My first try will be ready when I get home tonight. I don't know what kind of cheese it is called, it's very very basic:
> 
> Milk, Cultured Buttermilk, rennet, salt. And real animal rennet, not this vegetarian rennet bull shit. Make the curds, throw out the whey, press it into the form, cure it in the fridge. It will be cheese tonight and I can eat it or coat it in wax and age it a few weeks. This first batch I am planning to not age. It was my first try and it only went so-so. The 2nd attempt which i am curing for two weeks instead of one isn't ready yet.
> 
> Now that I've gotten a general understanding, I'm going to try some Farmhouse Cheddar. I innoculated my sterile milk with the mesophilic starter culture early this morning. Can't wait to see how that goes when i get home.
> 
> I love doing this kind of thing.




very cool


take pics!!!


----------



## Missourian

PredFan said:


> Btw, I've never ever had success posting pictures here.


If they are uploaded to the internet already,  copy the URL and paste it between image tags...







If it is on you computer,  you have to use the "Manage Attatchment" radio button in the "Addition Options" box below the "Submit Reply" & "Preview Post" radio buttons on the "Reply to Thread" page (the page you go to when you quote someone or hit the "Go Advanced" button to post*.


If you have an previously uploaded image...like from Photobucket (or hotlinking )...use this method:





If the image is on your computer...attach it using this method:

*


----------



## Missourian

LOL...you can see all the Armslist tabs open in that top screen shot...


----------



## dblack

Blessed are the cheese makers.


----------



## jon_berzerk

missourian said:


> lol...you can see all the armslist tabs open in that top screen shot...



--lol


----------



## koshergrl

I am interested in cheese...but I haven't yet mastered my sourdough, completely. Once I get that down, I may branch out into cheese.


----------



## PredFan

Ok, got my first batch of Farmer's Cheddar sitting in the press. 10 ponuds of pressure for 10 minutes, then flip over and 20 pounds for 10 minutes, then flip again, then 50 pounds for 12 hours.

In a few minutes, I'll attempt to post pictures.


----------



## koshergrl

Yay!!

Do what I do...just copy the picture link, then click on the little square mountain up above the text box, and past the link in there.

I've been told a million times that my way is obsolete and there are easier ways to do it, but it works for me.


----------



## PredFan

koshergrl said:


> Yay!!
> 
> Do what I do...just copy the picture link, then click on the little square mountain up above the text box, and past the link in there.
> 
> I've been told a million times that my way is obsolete and there are easier ways to do it, but it works for me.



I've never been able to get that to work for me.


----------



## PredFan

This recipe is the original one made from Whole Milk and buttermilk. I have no idea what kind of cheese it made. Take 1 gallon of whole milk warmed to 90 degrees. Add buttermilk, wait an hour, then add rennet and wait another hour for it to set. It looks like a pot of white jello:


----------



## PredFan

Yay it worked, thanks Missourian.


----------



## PredFan

Next, heat to 100-103 degrees while carefully tumbling the curds. They will separate to this:

Ladies, Gentlemen, Little Miss Muffit, I present curds and whey.


----------



## PredFan

The curds in a cheese cloth lined strainer ready to be put into the mold:


----------



## PredFan

Placed in the mold, then pressed for 12 hours or so, then wrapped in a cloth and dried in the refrigerator for two weeks. A new clean cloth is exchanged every day. This is after one week. One more week to go:


----------



## PredFan

This picture is of my press that I made. Right now, though you can't see it, there is a 2 pound block of Farmhouse Cheddar in that press under 50 pounds of pressure and will stay that way until morning:


----------



## Missourian

PredFan said:


> Yay it worked, thanks Missourian.


My pleasure...thanks for the pics!


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> This recipe is the original one made from Whole Milk and buttermilk. I have no idea what kind of cheese it made. Take 1 gallon of whole milk warmed to 90 degrees. Add buttermilk, wait an hour, then add rennet and wait another hour for it to set. It looks like a pot of white jello:



The buttermilk serves as your culture.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Congratulations, PredFan!  I've been making my own cheese now for...what, 7 years?  I make feta, cheddar, mozzarella (I smoke both cheddar and mozzie), and a tasty Norwegian whey cheese, mysost (or brunost), as well as chevre, cream cheese, and yogurt.  I use my own fresh goat milk and have always had the best results.  I tried store-bought (pasteurized, processed) milk and had little success making a good cheese with it.  Rikki Carroll's book is like a bible around here.  Here's a link to one of her webpages.  I am also subscribed to her monthly newsletter.  Lots of neat information and recipes there.  

Cheese Making Workshops with Ricki Carroll and Jamie Eckley

Another helpful website is Steve Shapson.  
Cheese Making Equipment & Supplies | The Cheesemaker

I have also ordered lots of needed and helpful cheesemaking supplies from both their on-line stores, as well as many other great sources.
I love your press.  It's innovative and works well, it seems.  I usually make cheese in three-gallon batches (largest stainless steel pan I can still nest into another).  Of course, I am milking 3-4 gallons a day right now, so milk is not in short supply.  Not too many people have the resources to raise their own dairy animals, but if you can get some fresh, unprocessed milk (cow or goat works), try that and see if you don't like the results better.

Good luck.  I'm looking forward to another cheese-maker on board.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Have fun, predfan.  Part of my college experience at USU included two years as a commercial cheese cook.  Smelled cheesy after work , but the pay was decent for the time and helped me to learn something new.


----------



## The Professor

dblack said:


> Blessed are the cheese makers.



For they have found the whey the truth and the life.


----------



## kwc57

PredFan said:


> Tried my first brick of cheese yesterday. It was pretty decent. The starter was only buttermilk so it was a very mild flavor. I even put a few pieces on a burger patty and it melted like it should. The 2nd batch from the same recipe, I'm going to cure for 2 weeks and then wax it for aging. Meanwhile, I'm planning on making some Farmhouse Cheddar tomorrow.



Sweet!  We have a garden in the back yard as well as strawberries and blackberries.  It has been years since my wife and I have done any canning and we decided to make jelly from out bounty this year.  Turned out well.  There is something totally gratifying and satisfying about making your own of anything.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This recipe is the original one made from Whole Milk and buttermilk. I have no idea what kind of cheese it made. Take 1 gallon of whole milk warmed to 90 degrees. Add buttermilk, wait an hour, then add rennet and wait another hour for it to set. It looks like a pot of white jello:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buttermilk serves as your culture.
Click to expand...


Yes. It made a very mild white cheese. Tasted exactly like Cottage cheese but with a firmer texture. I liked it but my wife said it needed more salt. I will probably make that recipe again.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> Congratulations, PredFan!  I've been making my own cheese now for...what, 7 years?  I make feta, cheddar, mozzarella (I smoke both cheddar and mozzie), and a tasty Norwegian whey cheese, mysost (or brunost), as well as chevre, cream cheese, and yogurt.  I use my own fresh goat milk and have always had the best results.  I tried store-bought (pasteurized, processed) milk and had little success making a good cheese with it.  Rikki Carroll's book is like a bible around here.  Here's a link to one of her webpages.  I am also subscribed to her monthly newsletter.  Lots of neat information and recipes there.
> 
> Cheese Making Workshops with Ricki Carroll and Jamie Eckley
> 
> Another helpful website is Steve Shapson.
> Cheese Making Equipment & Supplies | The Cheesemaker
> 
> I have also ordered lots of needed and helpful cheesemaking supplies from both their on-line stores, as well as many other great sources.
> I love your press.  It's innovative and works well, it seems.  I usually make cheese in three-gallon batches (largest stainless steel pan I can still nest into another).  Of course, I am milking 3-4 gallons a day right now, so milk is not in short supply.  Not too many people have the resources to raise their own dairy animals, but if you can get some fresh, unprocessed milk (cow or goat works), try that and see if you don't like the results better.
> 
> Good luck.  I'm looking forward to another cheese-maker on board.



Many recipes call for curing the cheese at 55 degrees for months. How do you accomplish that?


----------



## PredFan

JakeStarkey said:


> Have fun, predfan.  Part of my college experience at USU included two years as a commercial cheese cook.  Smelled cheesy after work , but the pay was decent for the time and helped me to learn something new.



It's the whole idea and process of aging and slow production of flavors that appeals to me. That is what attracted me to breadmaking, and brewing beer. I have a teeny weeny bit of trouble sometimes with patience, but I still like it. I was reading the recipe for my favorite chese; Parmesan, and you have to cure it for 10 months! That is exciting to me.


----------



## PredFan

The Professor said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blessed are the cheese makers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For they have found the whey the truth and the life.
Click to expand...


Awesome!


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This recipe is the original one made from Whole Milk and buttermilk. I have no idea what kind of cheese it made. Take 1 gallon of whole milk warmed to 90 degrees. Add buttermilk, wait an hour, then add rennet and wait another hour for it to set. It looks like a pot of white jello:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buttermilk serves as your culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It made a very mild white cheese. Tasted exactly like Cottage cheese but with a firmer texture. I liked it but my wife said it needed more salt. I will probably make that recipe again.
Click to expand...


Normally, I use very little salt but when you make cheese, the salt is an important part of the process, as I discovered.  Cheeses like feta are brine-cured, for instance.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, PredFan!  I've been making my own cheese now for...what, 7 years?  I make feta, cheddar, mozzarella (I smoke both cheddar and mozzie), and a tasty Norwegian whey cheese, mysost (or brunost), as well as chevre, cream cheese, and yogurt.  I use my own fresh goat milk and have always had the best results.  I tried store-bought (pasteurized, processed) milk and had little success making a good cheese with it.  Rikki Carroll's book is like a bible around here.  Here's a link to one of her webpages.  I am also subscribed to her monthly newsletter.  Lots of neat information and recipes there.
> 
> Cheese Making Workshops with Ricki Carroll and Jamie Eckley
> 
> Another helpful website is Steve Shapson.
> Cheese Making Equipment & Supplies | The Cheesemaker
> 
> I have also ordered lots of needed and helpful cheesemaking supplies from both their on-line stores, as well as many other great sources.
> I love your press.  It's innovative and works well, it seems.  I usually make cheese in three-gallon batches (largest stainless steel pan I can still nest into another).  Of course, I am milking 3-4 gallons a day right now, so milk is not in short supply.  Not too many people have the resources to raise their own dairy animals, but if you can get some fresh, unprocessed milk (cow or goat works), try that and see if you don't like the results better.
> 
> Good luck.  I'm looking forward to another cheese-maker on board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many recipes call for curing the cheese at 55 degrees for months. How do you accomplish that?
Click to expand...


I have a refrigerator that has been set up just for curing cheese.  You also have to keep the humidity at a minimum level, too.  Keeping pans of water in the bottom serves acceptably well.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, PredFan!  I've been making my own cheese now for...what, 7 years?  I make feta, cheddar, mozzarella (I smoke both cheddar and mozzie), and a tasty Norwegian whey cheese, mysost (or brunost), as well as chevre, cream cheese, and yogurt.  I use my own fresh goat milk and have always had the best results.  I tried store-bought (pasteurized, processed) milk and had little success making a good cheese with it.  Rikki Carroll's book is like a bible around here.  Here's a link to one of her webpages.  I am also subscribed to her monthly newsletter.  Lots of neat information and recipes there.
> 
> Cheese Making Workshops with Ricki Carroll and Jamie Eckley
> 
> Another helpful website is Steve Shapson.
> Cheese Making Equipment & Supplies | The Cheesemaker
> 
> I have also ordered lots of needed and helpful cheesemaking supplies from both their on-line stores, as well as many other great sources.
> I love your press.  It's innovative and works well, it seems.  I usually make cheese in three-gallon batches (largest stainless steel pan I can still nest into another).  Of course, I am milking 3-4 gallons a day right now, so milk is not in short supply.  Not too many people have the resources to raise their own dairy animals, but if you can get some fresh, unprocessed milk (cow or goat works), try that and see if you don't like the results better.
> 
> Good luck.  I'm looking forward to another cheese-maker on board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many recipes call for curing the cheese at 55 degrees for months. How do you accomplish that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a refrigerator that has been set up just for curing cheese.  You also have to keep the humidity at a minimum level, too.  Keeping pans of water in the bottom serves acceptably well.
Click to expand...


Good. This is what I had planned. I have a frige in the garage that has been keeping beer and colas in it. I'll move those to the house and use that one for cheese. If the temp will go up to 55.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many recipes call for curing the cheese at 55 degrees for months. How do you accomplish that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a refrigerator that has been set up just for curing cheese.  You also have to keep the humidity at a minimum level, too.  Keeping pans of water in the bottom serves acceptably well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good. This is what I had planned. I have a frige in the garage that has been keeping beer and colas in it. I'll move those to the house and use that one for cheese. If the temp will go up to 55.
Click to expand...


My cheese "cabinet" stays at around 50-52F.  A little low but it just means a longer ripening time for most cheeses.  Where temp is really critical is when you start making moldy cheeses, like Brie or bleu.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a refrigerator that has been set up just for curing cheese.  You also have to keep the humidity at a minimum level, too.  Keeping pans of water in the bottom serves acceptably well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. This is what I had planned. I have a frige in the garage that has been keeping beer and colas in it. I'll move those to the house and use that one for cheese. If the temp will go up to 55.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cheese "cabinet" stays at around 50-52F.  A little low but it just means a longer ripening time for most cheeses.  Where temp is really critical is when you start making moldy cheeses, like Brie or bleu.
Click to expand...


The troubleshooting section of Rikki's book says that cheddars can get oily if the temperature is higher than60 degrees. I live in Florida.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a refrigerator that has been set up just for curing cheese.  You also have to keep the humidity at a minimum level, too.  Keeping pans of water in the bottom serves acceptably well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. This is what I had planned. I have a frige in the garage that has been keeping beer and colas in it. I'll move those to the house and use that one for cheese. If the temp will go up to 55.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cheese "cabinet" stays at around 50-52F.  A little low but it just means a longer ripening time for most cheeses.  Where temp is really critical is when you start making moldy cheeses, like Brie or bleu.
Click to expand...


Apparently the highest I can get my fridge to go is 44 degrees. Unless I can figure something else out, it will take eons for my cheese to cure.


----------



## syrenn

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. This is what I had planned. I have a frige in the garage that has been keeping beer and colas in it. I'll move those to the house and use that one for cheese. If the temp will go up to 55.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cheese "cabinet" stays at around 50-52F.  A little low but it just means a longer ripening time for most cheeses.  Where temp is really critical is when you start making moldy cheeses, like Brie or bleu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the highest I can get my fridge to go is 44 degrees. Unless I can figure something else out, it will take eons for my cheese to cure.
Click to expand...


hhhhmmmm ..... 

maybe this will help....  

How to Convert a Refrigerator for Curing Meat or Aging Cheese

How to Convert a Refrigerator for Curing Meat or Aging Cheese | Have YOU Ben Starr Struck?


----------



## PredFan

syrenn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cheese "cabinet" stays at around 50-52F.  A little low but it just means a longer ripening time for most cheeses.  Where temp is really critical is when you start making moldy cheeses, like Brie or bleu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the highest I can get my fridge to go is 44 degrees. Unless I can figure something else out, it will take eons for my cheese to cure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hhhhmmmm .....
> 
> maybe this will help....
> 
> How to Convert a Refrigerator for Curing Meat or Aging Cheese
> 
> How to Convert a Refrigerator for Curing Meat or Aging Cheese | Have YOU Ben Starr Struck?
Click to expand...


Lol, all hail the Queen of the Internet!


----------



## syrenn

PredFan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the highest I can get my fridge to go is 44 degrees. Unless I can figure something else out, it will take eons for my cheese to cure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hhhhmmmm .....
> 
> maybe this will help....
> 
> How to Convert a Refrigerator for Curing Meat or Aging Cheese
> 
> How to Convert a Refrigerator for Curing Meat or Aging Cheese | Have YOU Ben Starr Struck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, all hail the Queen of the Internet!
Click to expand...


what do you think?????


will that work out for you??????


----------



## PredFan

syrenn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> hhhhmmmm .....
> 
> maybe this will help....
> 
> How to Convert a Refrigerator for Curing Meat or Aging Cheese
> 
> How to Convert a Refrigerator for Curing Meat or Aging Cheese | Have YOU Ben Starr Struck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, all hail the Queen of the Internet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you think?????
> 
> 
> will that work out for you??????
Click to expand...


Fortunately I have a brother who is an electrician. If I didn't, I'm afraid I'd be out of luck. That was all french to me.


----------



## syrenn

PredFan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, all hail the Queen of the Internet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think?????
> 
> 
> will that work out for you??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fortunately I have a brother who is an electrician. If I didn't, I'm afraid I'd be out of luck. That was all french to me.
Click to expand...


you will have to report back if it will work. 

i hope it does becasue i am looking forward to your cheese update posts.


----------



## PredFan

Been in Chicago with my wife who is taking care of her sick mother. It put a delay into my refrigerator modifications.

Back now and ready to get at it.


----------



## syrenn

PredFan said:


> Been in Chicago with my wife who is taking care of her sick mother. It put a delay into my refrigerator modifications.
> 
> Back now and ready to get at it.




sorry about the MIL....

now get on it....i want to know if it works!!!!! 


sheesh


----------



## PredFan

So yesterday was my 2nd oldest daughter's birthday. We (her older sister myself and some of her friends from work)were at a beer and wine bar. WE got drunk and when I got home I saw that there was a package for me on my doorstep. It was the regulator I ordered for my refrigerator.

So despite the fact that I was pretty sauced at the time, I installed it. Got up this morning at it's working fine. The temp in my fridge was 58 degrees!

My buttermilk cheese needs at least a month to age, the more, the tastier. The cheddars need 3 months, again the longer the sharper.

Later on today I'm going to collect the ingredients to make a block of parmesan!


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> So yesterday was my 2nd oldest daughter's birthday. We (her older sister myself and some of her friends from work)were at a beer and wine bar. WE got drunk and when I got home I saw that there was a package for me on my doorstep. It was the regulator I ordered for my refrigerator.
> 
> So despite the fact that I was pretty sauced at the time, I installed it. Got up this morning at it's working fine. The temp in my fridge was 58 degrees!
> 
> My buttermilk cheese needs at least a month to age, the more, the tastier. The cheddars need 3 months, again the longer the sharper.
> 
> Later on today I'm going to collect the ingredients to make a block of parmesan!



Let me know how the Parmesan goes.  My recipe is pretty labor intensive, calling for frequent turning.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yesterday was my 2nd oldest daughter's birthday. We (her older sister myself and some of her friends from work)were at a beer and wine bar. WE got drunk and when I got home I saw that there was a package for me on my doorstep. It was the regulator I ordered for my refrigerator.
> 
> So despite the fact that I was pretty sauced at the time, I installed it. Got up this morning at it's working fine. The temp in my fridge was 58 degrees!
> 
> My buttermilk cheese needs at least a month to age, the more, the tastier. The cheddars need 3 months, again the longer the sharper.
> 
> Later on today I'm going to collect the ingredients to make a block of parmesan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how the Parmesan goes.  My recipe is pretty labor intensive, calling for frequent turning.
Click to expand...


Looking over the recipe I have, mine is the same. I also am going to have to order the lipase powder and thermophilic starter. Up until now I've been using mesothermic. So while I'm waiting for those to arrive, I'll make another wheel of cheddar.


----------



## syrenn

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yesterday was my 2nd oldest daughter's birthday. We (her older sister myself and some of her friends from work)were at a beer and wine bar. WE got drunk and when I got home I saw that there was a package for me on my doorstep. It was the regulator I ordered for my refrigerator.
> 
> So despite the fact that I was pretty sauced at the time, I installed it. Got up this morning at it's working fine. The temp in my fridge was 58 degrees!
> 
> My buttermilk cheese needs at least a month to age, the more, the tastier. The cheddars need 3 months, again the longer the sharper.
> 
> Later on today I'm going to collect the ingredients to make a block of parmesan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how the Parmesan goes.  My recipe is pretty labor intensive, calling for frequent turning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking over the recipe I have, mine is the same. I also am going to have to order the lipase powder and thermophilic starter. Up until now I've been using mesothermic. So while I'm waiting for those to arrive, I'll make another wheel of cheddar.
Click to expand...

pics!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yesterday was my 2nd oldest daughter's birthday. We (her older sister myself and some of her friends from work)were at a beer and wine bar. WE got drunk and when I got home I saw that there was a package for me on my doorstep. It was the regulator I ordered for my refrigerator.
> 
> So despite the fact that I was pretty sauced at the time, I installed it. Got up this morning at it's working fine. The temp in my fridge was 58 degrees!
> 
> My buttermilk cheese needs at least a month to age, the more, the tastier. The cheddars need 3 months, again the longer the sharper.
> 
> Later on today I'm going to collect the ingredients to make a block of parmesan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how the Parmesan goes.  My recipe is pretty labor intensive, calling for frequent turning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking over the recipe I have, mine is the same. I also am going to have to order the lipase powder and thermophilic starter. Up until now I've been using mesothermic. So while I'm waiting for those to arrive, I'll make another wheel of cheddar.
Click to expand...


I got some fresh cultures today.  I'm looking forward to trying them.  I've been making loads of mozzarella since I ran out of mesophilic culture a couple of weeks ago.  I even smoke some mozzarella.  It's extra tasty smoked.


----------



## MeBelle

gallantwarrior said:


> I got some fresh cultures today.  I'm looking forward to trying them.  I've been making loads of mozzarella since I ran out of mesophilic culture a couple of weeks ago. * I even smoke some mozzarella.  It's extra tasty smoked.*



nom, nom, nom...


----------



## PredFan

syrenn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how the Parmesan goes.  My recipe is pretty labor intensive, calling for frequent turning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking over the recipe I have, mine is the same. I also am going to have to order the lipase powder and thermophilic starter. Up until now I've been using mesothermic. So while I'm waiting for those to arrive, I'll make another wheel of cheddar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pics!!!
Click to expand...


The pics aren't much to look at.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how the Parmesan goes.  My recipe is pretty labor intensive, calling for frequent turning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking over the recipe I have, mine is the same. I also am going to have to order the lipase powder and thermophilic starter. Up until now I've been using mesothermic. So while I'm waiting for those to arrive, I'll make another wheel of cheddar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got some fresh cultures today.  I'm looking forward to trying them.  I've been making loads of mozzarella since I ran out of mesophilic culture a couple of weeks ago.  I even smoke some mozzarella.  It's extra tasty smoked.
Click to expand...


I have a smoker that is just waiting it's turn!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Rikki Carrol's book even has a bit about smoking cheese, I believe.
I failed a second batch of cheese in two days.  I'm not sure what's going on.  I used fresh culture today and the curds were beautiful.  After I put them in the mold, they puffed up like marshmallow.  Tomorrow, I'm going to bleach all my equipment again and see whether that helps.  That's eight gallons of milk, literally down the drain.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> Rikki Carrol's book even has a bit about smoking cheese, I believe.
> I failed a second batch of cheese in two days.  I'm not sure what's going on.  I used fresh culture today and the curds were beautiful.  After I put them in the mold, they puffed up like marshmallow.  Tomorrow, I'm going to bleach all my equipment again and see whether that helps.  That's eight gallons of milk, literally down the drain.



Wow! I haven't had that happen to me yet. Let us know when you find out what the problem is.


----------



## PredFan

Cheddar fresh out of the press.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> Cheddar fresh out of the press.



Nice looking round of cheddar there, PredFan!

I suspect one of two things:  my goats might be stressed by the wet weather we've been having.  Goats do not like being wet and right now they're up to their knees in mud.  It can put their milk "off".  You won't taste it, but it might respond in unusual ways to common treatment.
The other likely culprit is some kind of contamination.  That's why I'd rather waste a batch than try to make it work.  I do have the advantage of having a few gallons of fresh milk every day to work with.  I took all my equipment, tools, etc, out to my wash station, thoroughly washed and bleached everything and then let it all air dry.  (Using towels to dry can re-contaminate your equipment.)  
I have a new batch cooking right now.  It's going to be cream cheese, so it will take close to a day to prep.  I'm planning on making some chocolate swirl cheese cakes as well as a nice salmon spread.

I'll let you know what I determine.  Sharing this information is important.


----------



## PredFan

So I got my Thermophilic starter and my lipase powder for my Italian cheeses. The very first one I want to make is Parmesan. Unfortunately I'm going out of town this weekend, and the Monday I have a welding job to do, Tuesday I work at the hospital, Wednesday I have a doctors appointment. I will have to wait until next Thursday to even start on the Parmesan, and I have to age it at least 10 months! 

Ugh!


----------



## syrenn

PredFan said:


> So I got my Thermophilic starter and my lipase powder for my Italian cheeses. The very first one I want to make is Parmesan. Unfortunately I'm going out of town this weekend, and the Monday I have a welding job to do, Tuesday I work at the hospital, Wednesday I have a doctors appointment. I will have to wait until next Thursday to even start on the Parmesan, and I have to age it at least 10 months!
> 
> Ugh!



then get on it....


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> So I got my Thermophilic starter and my lipase powder for my Italian cheeses. The very first one I want to make is Parmesan. Unfortunately I'm going out of town this weekend, and the Monday I have a welding job to do, Tuesday I work at the hospital, Wednesday I have a doctors appointment. I will have to wait until next Thursday to even start on the Parmesan, and I have to age it at least 10 months!
> 
> Ugh!



All good things come to those who wait.  It usually takes 18 months for a batch of mead to be minimally aged to drink.  I have cheddar that has been aging for almost two years.  I try to keep a couple of rounds from each year, just to see how they turn out.  It's part of the experiment.
Good luck with the Parmesan, keep us posted how that works out.


----------



## PredFan

syrenn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got my Thermophilic starter and my lipase powder for my Italian cheeses. The very first one I want to make is Parmesan. Unfortunately I'm going out of town this weekend, and the Monday I have a welding job to do, Tuesday I work at the hospital, Wednesday I have a doctors appointment. I will have to wait until next Thursday to even start on the Parmesan, and I have to age it at least 10 months!
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then get on it....
Click to expand...


I will. A week from now. I don't make my cheese half ass. I wait until I can devote my undivided attention to it.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got my Thermophilic starter and my lipase powder for my Italian cheeses. The very first one I want to make is Parmesan. Unfortunately I'm going out of town this weekend, and the Monday I have a welding job to do, Tuesday I work at the hospital, Wednesday I have a doctors appointment. I will have to wait until next Thursday to even start on the Parmesan, and I have to age it at least 10 months!
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to those who wait.  It usually takes 18 months for a batch of mead to be minimally aged to drink.  I have cheddar that has been aging for almost two years.  I try to keep a couple of rounds from each year, just to see how they turn out.  It's part of the experiment.
> Good luck with the Parmesan, keep us posted how that works out.
Click to expand...


I'll be making multiple wheels of my buttermilk cheese and the cheddars as well. For the same reason as you. I want to have some for immediate consumption and others that can sit for a long time.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got my Thermophilic starter and my lipase powder for my Italian cheeses. The very first one I want to make is Parmesan. Unfortunately I'm going out of town this weekend, and the Monday I have a welding job to do, Tuesday I work at the hospital, Wednesday I have a doctors appointment. I will have to wait until next Thursday to even start on the Parmesan, and I have to age it at least 10 months!
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then get on it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will. A week from now. I don't make my cheese half ass. I wait until I can devote my undivided attention to it.
Click to expand...


An important aspect to having it turn out well, I assure you.


----------



## PredFan

Finished with the processing portion of the Parmesan Cheese. Now it's in the fridge aging. I fretted about it the whole time I was making it. I want it to be as awesome as I think it can be. 10 months minimum to age, and the longer it is left to age, the better it is.

But I worried about it until today. When I went to turn it over I took a quick sniff of it. I really didn't expect much but what hit my nose was the pungeant aroma of Parmesan Cheese! Sooooooo excited!


----------



## gallantwarrior

That's great, PredFan!  I've just jarred up almost a gallon of premo yogurt and have a batch of feta processing.  I've got several requests for feta, so it's a good time to whip up a batch.  Tuesday I'm going to start a Swiss cheese and see how it goes.
You will find that your patience pays off and will greatly enjoy the fruits of your labors.


----------



## syrenn

PredFan said:


> Finished with the processing portion of the Parmesan Cheese. Now it's in the fridge aging. I fretted about it the whole time I was making it. I want it to be as awesome as I think it can be. 10 months minimum to age, and the longer it is left to age, the better it is.
> 
> But I worried about it until today. When I went to turn it over I took a quick sniff of it. I really didn't expect much but what hit my nose was the pungeant aroma of Parmesan Cheese! Sooooooo excited!


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> That's great, PredFan!  I've just jarred up almost a gallon of premo yogurt and have a batch of feta processing.  I've got several requests for feta, so it's a good time to whip up a batch.  Tuesday I'm going to start a Swiss cheese and see how it goes.
> You will find that your patience pays off and will greatly enjoy the fruits of your labors.



Feta is probably the only cheese I don't care for. It is too bitter for my tastes, however I will eventually make it because my wife likes it.


----------



## PredFan

I'll make at least 4 total wheels of Parmesan. Letting the first wheel age for a year and not using any of the other ones until that one is finished. I wonder if a cheese can age too long?


----------



## koshergrl

I think feta is bitter, too.


----------



## koshergrl

There's an Italian cheese that has maggots in it. You eat the maggots and the cheese.

So I'd say yes, a cheese can age too long, but there will always be someone willing to eat it.


----------



## PredFan

koshergrl said:


> There's an Italian cheese that has maggots in it. You eat the maggots and the cheese.
> 
> So I'd say yes, a cheese can age too long, but there will always be someone willing to eat it.



"I don't care how excrementally runny it is, serve it up forthwith my good man!"


----------



## syrenn

PredFan said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's an Italian cheese that has maggots in it. You eat the maggots and the cheese.
> 
> So I'd say yes, a cheese can age too long, but there will always be someone willing to eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't care how excrementally runny it is, serve it up forthwith my good man!"
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CGseBM85gc]International Highlights - Casu Marzu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

The very first cheese I made was a wheel of buttermilk cheese, very simple to make. When it came out of the press, I sliced it and ate it. It tasted like cottage cheese in block form.

I made a second and third wheel of the same cheese and left them to age. Last night I opened the second one after theinimum recommended ageing of 1 month. It definitely tasted like buttermilk. I will let the third wheel of it age for at least another month before opening it. I don't expect it to taste like anything other than buttermilk. I've never had buttermilk cheese before so I'm glad that I made it and learned how to make cheese with it but I don't like it enough to make more.

I am going to make a third wheel of farmhouse cheddar, a third wheel of Parmesan and then start on the mozzarella.


----------



## PredFan

Ok so I've had my first two fails, and one success.

I decided to make my own recipe for a cheese. Basically it's a Farmhouse Cheddar but I wanted to increase the fat content because fat=flavor. To the recipe I added a half a cup of heavy cream. Well apparently when the fat level is that high, it won't make curds. Fortunately, all it cost me was the price of a gallon of milk.

The second fail was one of my buttermilk cheeses. I apparently didn't let it dry out enough before I waxed it and unbeknownst to me, it was molding inside if the wax. Yuck!

However, the good news is that I opened the first Farmhouse Cheddar I made and it was delish!


----------



## syrenn

Very cool! 

Congratulations on the successful batch of cheese. What are you going to make next?


----------



## PredFan

syrenn said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Congratulations on the successful batch of cheese. What are you going to make next?



Mozzarella! A wheel for grating, and some mozzarella balls!


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, PredFan!  I've just jarred up almost a gallon of premo yogurt and have a batch of feta processing.  I've got several requests for feta, so it's a good time to whip up a batch.  Tuesday I'm going to start a Swiss cheese and see how it goes.
> You will find that your patience pays off and will greatly enjoy the fruits of your labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feta is probably the only cheese I don't care for. It is too bitter for my tastes, however I will eventually make it because my wife likes it.
Click to expand...


It's one of the easiest cheeses I've made yet.  Once the curds have set, I press them lightly, you salt the cheese and let it stand in the open air for about a week, turning daily.  After that, you drop it into some brine and leave it there a couple of weeks, or longer, if you like.  It's also my most popular cheese among friends, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> Ok so I've had my first two fails, and one success.
> 
> I decided to make my own recipe for a cheese. Basically it's a Farmhouse Cheddar but I wanted to increase the fat content because fat=flavor. To the recipe I added a half a cup of heavy cream. Well apparently when the fat level is that high, it won't make curds. Fortunately, all it cost me was the price of a gallon of milk.
> 
> The second fail was one of my buttermilk cheeses. I apparently didn't let it dry out enough before I waxed it and unbeknownst to me, it was molding inside if the wax. Yuck!
> 
> However, the good news is that I opened the first Farmhouse Cheddar I made and it was delish!



Blue, green, and some red molds actually make good cheese.  If you get black or slimy brown mold, the cheese is done, though.


----------



## PredFan

In retrospect I find it humorous that after humans have been making cheese for thousands of years, for some reason I think I can come up with a never-tried-before NEW cheese. <facepalm>


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I've had my first two fails, and one success.
> 
> I decided to make my own recipe for a cheese. Basically it's a Farmhouse Cheddar but I wanted to increase the fat content because fat=flavor. To the recipe I added a half a cup of heavy cream. Well apparently when the fat level is that high, it won't make curds. Fortunately, all it cost me was the price of a gallon of milk.
> 
> The second fail was one of my buttermilk cheeses. I apparently didn't let it dry out enough before I waxed it and unbeknownst to me, it was molding inside if the wax. Yuck!
> 
> However, the good news is that I opened the first Farmhouse Cheddar I made and it was delish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue, green, and some red molds actually make good cheese.  If you get black or slimy brown mold, the cheese is done, though.
Click to expand...


Black and green and VERY slimy. Yuck!


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool!
> 
> Congratulations on the successful batch of cheese. What are you going to make next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozzarella! A wheel for grating, and some mozzarella balls!
Click to expand...


Mozzi is also pretty easy to make.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I've been making feta lately.  I have a couple of people who want some for the holidays.  I found a recipe for beer cheese soup recently, too.  It calls for two cups of red cheddar and two cups of white.  Well, I don't add annato to my cheese, so all I have is white.  That's the only alteration I'll be making, using all white cheddar.  I'm looking forward to trying this cheesy dish.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool!
> 
> Congratulations on the successful batch of cheese. What are you going to make next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozzarella! A wheel for grating, and some mozzarella balls!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mozzi is also pretty easy to make.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and it doesn't have to age.

I'm doing the italian cheeses at the moment because I have a lot of thermophilic starter and lipase powder. I'm going to move to the french cheeses next.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mozzarella! A wheel for grating, and some mozzarella balls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozzi is also pretty easy to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and it doesn't have to age.
> 
> I'm doing the italian cheeses at the moment because I have a lot of thermophilic starter and lipase powder. I'm going to move to the french cheeses next.
Click to expand...


I have everything I need to make brie, I just haven't worked up the courage.  It starts out pretty firm, like the cheddars, but as it ages it gets runny inside the mold coating.  You have to tend to it pretty closely.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> I've been making feta lately.  I have a couple of people who want some for the holidays.  I found a recipe for beer cheese soup recently, too.  It calls for two cups of red cheddar and two cups of white.  Well, I don't add annato to my cheese, so all I have is white.  That's the only alteration I'll be making, using all white cheddar.  I'm looking forward to trying this cheesy dish.



Saw a recipe for beer cheese the other day where beer is added to the recipe. The photo showed a cheese that had stout added. It made a beautiful marble look.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mozzi is also pretty easy to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and it doesn't have to age.
> 
> I'm doing the italian cheeses at the moment because I have a lot of thermophilic starter and lipase powder. I'm going to move to the french cheeses next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have everything I need to make brie, I just haven't worked up the courage.  It starts out pretty firm, like the cheddars, but as it ages it gets runny inside the mold coating.  You have to tend to it pretty closely.
Click to expand...


I cant hardly wait!


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been making feta lately.  I have a couple of people who want some for the holidays.  I found a recipe for beer cheese soup recently, too.  It calls for two cups of red cheddar and two cups of white.  Well, I don't add annato to my cheese, so all I have is white.  That's the only alteration I'll be making, using all white cheddar.  I'm looking forward to trying this cheesy dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a recipe for beer cheese the other day where beer is added to the recipe. The photo showed a cheese that had stout added. It made a beautiful marble look.
Click to expand...


I've seen stuff like that.  I'm not ready for that kind of combo.  I have been making brunost (gjetost or mysost, depending on whether you use goat or cow milk).  It's actually a whey cheese and I hate wasting all that whey.  I'm thinking that after I get established in my other place I'll have a few pigs to feed the whey to.  That makes some tasty pork.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been making feta lately.  I have a couple of people who want some for the holidays.  I found a recipe for beer cheese soup recently, too.  It calls for two cups of red cheddar and two cups of white.  Well, I don't add annato to my cheese, so all I have is white.  That's the only alteration I'll be making, using all white cheddar.  I'm looking forward to trying this cheesy dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a recipe for beer cheese the other day where beer is added to the recipe. The photo showed a cheese that had stout added. It made a beautiful marble look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen stuff like that.  I'm not ready for that kind of combo.  I have been making brunost (gjetost or mysost, depending on whether you use goat or cow milk).  It's actually a whey cheese and I hate wasting all that whey.  I'm thinking that after I get established in my other place I'll have a few pigs to feed the whey to.  That makes some tasty pork.
Click to expand...


Mmmmmmm........pork..........mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## PredFan

Why does Italian Cheeses have to be so COMPLICATED!


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> Why does Italian Cheeses have to be so COMPLICATED!



OK, I'll bite.  What's up with your Parmesan?  That's what you've been making, isn't it?

I finally got my feta recipe down and have been making very uniform cheese, batch after batch.  My mozzarella is almost to that point, too.  Broached a cheddar from last year for the end-of-semester potlatch and everyone loved it!


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Italian Cheeses have to be so COMPLICATED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll bite.  What's up with your Parmesan?  That's what you've been making, isn't it?
> 
> I finally got my feta recipe down and have been making very uniform cheese, batch after batch.  My mozzarella is almost to that point, too.  Broached a cheddar from last year for the end-of-semester potlatch and everyone loved it!
Click to expand...


No, the parmesan is great, but the mozzarella was a disaster and looking at the provalone, it's a major chore.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Italian Cheeses have to be so COMPLICATED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll bite.  What's up with your Parmesan?  That's what you've been making, isn't it?
> 
> I finally got my feta recipe down and have been making very uniform cheese, batch after batch.  My mozzarella is almost to that point, too.  Broached a cheddar from last year for the end-of-semester potlatch and everyone loved it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the parmesan is great, but the mozzarella was a disaster and looking at the provalone, it's a major chore.
Click to expand...


What happened with the mozzi?  I haven't tried either parmesan or provalone because I don't have the time, but what's up with the mozzi?


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll bite.  What's up with your Parmesan?  That's what you've been making, isn't it?
> 
> I finally got my feta recipe down and have been making very uniform cheese, batch after batch.  My mozzarella is almost to that point, too.  Broached a cheddar from last year for the end-of-semester potlatch and everyone loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the parmesan is great, but the mozzarella was a disaster and looking at the provalone, it's a major chore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened with the mozzi?  I haven't tried either parmesan or provalone because I don't have the time, but what's up with the mozzi?
Click to expand...


You have to "work the curds into a ball while keeping the temperature at 170 degrees. It is supposed to develop a shiny surface. I worked it and worked it, looking for a shiny surface, then it deteriorated into mush.

I won't try mozarella again because the instructions said that it could be kept in the fridge for "up to a week". That isn't even worth the effort really. Moving on to provalone, if I can figure out the instructions.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the parmesan is great, but the mozzarella was a disaster and looking at the provalone, it's a major chore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened with the mozzi?  I haven't tried either parmesan or provalone because I don't have the time, but what's up with the mozzi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to "work the curds into a ball while keeping the temperature at 170 degrees. It is supposed to develop a shiny surface. I worked it and worked it, looking for a shiny surface, then it deteriorated into mush.
> 
> I won't try mozarella again because the instructions said that it could be kept in the fridge for "up to a week". That isn't even worth the effort really. Moving on to provalone, if I can figure out the instructions.
Click to expand...


Freezing mozzarella works, for a while.  All cheeses get crumbly when frozen.  I smoke my mozzarella to make it last longer and stay "stretchier".  Another way to "preserve" mozzarella is to make small balls of fresh mozzi and put them into olive oil and herbs.
Good luck with the provalone.  I'm interested in how that works for you since I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## asaratis

PredFan said:


> This picture is of my press that I made. Right now, though you can't see it, there is a 2 pound block of Farmhouse Cheddar in that press under 50 pounds of pressure and will stay that way until morning:


How do you maintain the pressure?  Is it supposed to be under a 50 pound weight or pressed at 50 psi?



PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. This is what I had planned. I have a frige in the garage that has been keeping beer and colas in it. I'll move those to the house and use that one for cheese. If the temp will go up to 55.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cheese "cabinet" stays at around 50-52F.  A little low but it just means a longer ripening time for most cheeses.  Where temp is really critical is when you start making moldy cheeses, like Brie or bleu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the highest I can get my fridge to go is 44 degrees. Unless I can figure something else out, it will take eons for my cheese to cure.
Click to expand...

Easiest solution...buy a wine cooler.

Allavino KWT-18SS Thermoelectric 18 Bottle Wine Refrigerator with Stainless Steel Trim Door | BeverageFactory.com

This thermoelectric wine cooler is designed for maximum cooling of 26 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient temperature. When the ambient temperature is around 77 degrees Fahrenheit (25 degrees Celsius) or less, the unit can maintain a temperature range of 51-64 degrees Fahrenheit (11-18 degrees Celsius). 


Hardest solution....design and build a cheese cellar...depth below grade depending on where you are.

Ground Temperatures as a Function of Location, Season, and Depth

I would go with the wine cooler!


----------



## gallantwarrior

asaratis said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is of my press that I made. Right now, though you can't see it, there is a 2 pound block of Farmhouse Cheddar in that press under 50 pounds of pressure and will stay that way until morning:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you maintain the pressure?  Is it supposed to be under a 50 pound weight or pressed at 50 psi?
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cheese "cabinet" stays at around 50-52F.  A little low but it just means a longer ripening time for most cheeses.  Where temp is really critical is when you start making moldy cheeses, like Brie or bleu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the highest I can get my fridge to go is 44 degrees. Unless I can figure something else out, it will take eons for my cheese to cure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easiest solution...buy a wine cooler.
> 
> Allavino KWT-18SS Thermoelectric 18 Bottle Wine Refrigerator with Stainless Steel Trim Door | BeverageFactory.com
> 
> This thermoelectric wine cooler is designed for maximum cooling of 26 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient temperature. When the ambient temperature is around 77 degrees Fahrenheit (25 degrees Celsius) or less, the unit can maintain a temperature range of 51-64 degrees Fahrenheit (11-18 degrees Celsius).
> 
> 
> Hardest solution....design and build a cheese cellar...depth below grade depending on where you are.
> 
> Ground Temperatures as a Function of Location, Season, and Depth
> 
> I would go with the wine cooler!
Click to expand...


Or, if you're handy, this article about hoe to convert a refrigerator is pretty comprehensive.
How to Convert a Refrigerator for Curing Meat or Aging Cheese | Have YOU Ben Starr Struck?


----------



## asaratis

gallantwarrior said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is of my press that I made. Right now, though you can't see it, there is a 2 pound block of Farmhouse Cheddar in that press under 50 pounds of pressure and will stay that way until morning:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you maintain the pressure?  Is it supposed to be under a 50 pound weight or pressed at 50 psi?
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the highest I can get my fridge to go is 44 degrees. Unless I can figure something else out, it will take eons for my cheese to cure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easiest solution...buy a wine cooler.
> 
> Allavino KWT-18SS Thermoelectric 18 Bottle Wine Refrigerator with Stainless Steel Trim Door | BeverageFactory.com
> 
> This thermoelectric wine cooler is designed for maximum cooling of 26 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient temperature. When the ambient temperature is around 77 degrees Fahrenheit (25 degrees Celsius) or less, the unit can maintain a temperature range of 51-64 degrees Fahrenheit (11-18 degrees Celsius).
> 
> 
> Hardest solution....design and build a cheese cellar...depth below grade depending on where you are.
> 
> Ground Temperatures as a Function of Location, Season, and Depth
> 
> I would go with the wine cooler!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, if you're handy, this article about hoe to convert a refrigerator is pretty comprehensive.
> How to Convert a Refrigerator for Curing Meat or Aging Cheese | Have YOU Ben Starr Struck?
Click to expand...

I read that.  Good article.  Looks simple...to this electrical engineer that grew up doing electrical work.  Not so simple to a novice....and I doubt if the completed system comes with a two year warranty.


----------



## PredFan

asaratis said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is of my press that I made. Right now, though you can't see it, there is a 2 pound block of Farmhouse Cheddar in that press under 50 pounds of pressure and will stay that way until morning:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you maintain the pressure?  Is it supposed to be under a 50 pound weight or pressed at 50 psi?
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cheese "cabinet" stays at around 50-52F.  A little low but it just means a longer ripening time for most cheeses.  Where temp is really critical is when you start making moldy cheeses, like Brie or bleu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the highest I can get my fridge to go is 44 degrees. Unless I can figure something else out, it will take eons for my cheese to cure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easiest solution...buy a wine cooler.
> 
> Allavino KWT-18SS Thermoelectric 18 Bottle Wine Refrigerator with Stainless Steel Trim Door | BeverageFactory.com
> 
> This thermoelectric wine cooler is designed for maximum cooling of 26 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient temperature. When the ambient temperature is around 77 degrees Fahrenheit (25 degrees Celsius) or less, the unit can maintain a temperature range of 51-64 degrees Fahrenheit (11-18 degrees Celsius).
> 
> 
> Hardest solution....design and build a cheese cellar...depth below grade depending on where you are.
> 
> Ground Temperatures as a Function of Location, Season, and Depth
> 
> I would go with the wine cooler!
Click to expand...


I use the weights from a barbell set.


----------



## gallantwarrior

asaratis said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you maintain the pressure?  Is it supposed to be under a 50 pound weight or pressed at 50 psi?
> 
> Easiest solution...buy a wine cooler.
> 
> Allavino KWT-18SS Thermoelectric 18 Bottle Wine Refrigerator with Stainless Steel Trim Door | BeverageFactory.com
> 
> This thermoelectric wine cooler is designed for maximum cooling of 26 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient temperature. When the ambient temperature is around 77 degrees Fahrenheit (25 degrees Celsius) or less, the unit can maintain a temperature range of 51-64 degrees Fahrenheit (11-18 degrees Celsius).
> 
> 
> Hardest solution....design and build a cheese cellar...depth below grade depending on where you are.
> 
> Ground Temperatures as a Function of Location, Season, and Depth
> 
> I would go with the wine cooler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, if you're handy, this article about hoe to convert a refrigerator is pretty comprehensive.
> How to Convert a Refrigerator for Curing Meat or Aging Cheese | Have YOU Ben Starr Struck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read that.  Good article.  Looks simple...to this electrical engineer that grew up doing electrical work.  Not so simple to a novice....and I doubt if the completed system comes with a two year warranty.
Click to expand...


I'm not an electrical engineer, not even an electrician, per se.  But part of our training and some of the work we do, deals with both AC and DC electric systems.  I'm thinking that the project described in that article is not beyond my small skill.  But first things, first...I have begun building a wine rack for my growing mead collection.  Right now, the bottles are stored in cardboard boxes in which wine is shipped.  Once I bottle the three batches of mead I'm making, I'll have another two dozen, or so, bottles to store.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is of my press that I made. Right now, though you can't see it, there is a 2 pound block of Farmhouse Cheddar in that press under 50 pounds of pressure and will stay that way until morning:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you maintain the pressure?  Is it supposed to be under a 50 pound weight or pressed at 50 psi?
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the highest I can get my fridge to go is 44 degrees. Unless I can figure something else out, it will take eons for my cheese to cure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easiest solution...buy a wine cooler.
> 
> Allavino KWT-18SS Thermoelectric 18 Bottle Wine Refrigerator with Stainless Steel Trim Door | BeverageFactory.com
> 
> This thermoelectric wine cooler is designed for maximum cooling of 26 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient temperature. When the ambient temperature is around 77 degrees Fahrenheit (25 degrees Celsius) or less, the unit can maintain a temperature range of 51-64 degrees Fahrenheit (11-18 degrees Celsius).
> 
> 
> Hardest solution....design and build a cheese cellar...depth below grade depending on where you are.
> 
> Ground Temperatures as a Function of Location, Season, and Depth
> 
> I would go with the wine cooler!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use the weights from a barbell set.
Click to expand...


That's what I use, too!
I made up a fresh batch of cottage cheese yesterday.  I've always had some difficulty with the stuff and am now very pleased because I really do like it.
I also sold $120 worth of feta yesterday and the guy wants to buy all the feta I can put together.  I might not be experimenting with any new cheeses for the time being.  Maybe after the does freshen and I have 3-4 gallons of milk daily to "play" with.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you maintain the pressure?  Is it supposed to be under a 50 pound weight or pressed at 50 psi?
> 
> Easiest solution...buy a wine cooler.
> 
> Allavino KWT-18SS Thermoelectric 18 Bottle Wine Refrigerator with Stainless Steel Trim Door | BeverageFactory.com
> 
> This thermoelectric wine cooler is designed for maximum cooling of 26 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient temperature. When the ambient temperature is around 77 degrees Fahrenheit (25 degrees Celsius) or less, the unit can maintain a temperature range of 51-64 degrees Fahrenheit (11-18 degrees Celsius).
> 
> 
> Hardest solution....design and build a cheese cellar...depth below grade depending on where you are.
> 
> Ground Temperatures as a Function of Location, Season, and Depth
> 
> I would go with the wine cooler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the weights from a barbell set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I use, too!
> I made up a fresh batch of cottage cheese yesterday.  I've always had some difficulty with the stuff and am now very pleased because I really do like it.
> I also sold $120 worth of feta yesterday and the guy wants to buy all the feta I can put together.  I might not be experimenting with any new cheeses for the time being.  Maybe after the does freshen and I have 3-4 gallons of milk daily to "play" with.
Click to expand...


Grats!


----------



## PredFan

I'm giving up on the italian cheeses for now. Going to make some Blue Cheese. I have always enjoyed making my own blue cheese dressing using store bought blocks of blue. Now I am looking forward to making my own blue cheese dressing with blue cheese that I made.

Had to buy the Penicillium Rogueforti culture today on line. Can't hardly wait!


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> I'm giving up on the italian cheeses for now. Going to make some Blue Cheese. I have always enjoyed making my own blue cheese dressing using store bought blocks of blue. Now I am looking forward to making my own blue cheese dressing with blue cheese that I made.
> 
> Had to buy the Penicillium Rogueforti culture today on line. Can't hardly wait!



Dude, you are starting out on some challenging stuff, for sure.  I love blue cheese but like most of the other challenging cheeses, I have little time to tend them.  They also require more precise temperature and moisture control.  How's it going with a cheese-curing conversion?


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving up on the italian cheeses for now. Going to make some Blue Cheese. I have always enjoyed making my own blue cheese dressing using store bought blocks of blue. Now I am looking forward to making my own blue cheese dressing with blue cheese that I made.
> 
> Had to buy the Penicillium Rogueforti culture today on line. Can't hardly wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are starting out on some challenging stuff, for sure.  I love blue cheese but like most of the other challenging cheeses, I have little time to tend them.  They also require more precise temperature and moisture control.  How's it going with a cheese-curing conversion?
Click to expand...


I'm starting the Blue Cheese tomorrow. I am going to buy the goats milk in the morning. I have a fresh batch of mesophilic that will be ripe in the morning too.

My curing refrigerator is perfect for it. It needs 60 degrees for a couple of week and I run it at 50-57 now. Should be no problem. I'll make a blue, then another buttermilk, then a cheddar than another blue and repeat until I'm out of the mesophilic. I'm going to fill that curing fridge baby!


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving up on the italian cheeses for now. Going to make some Blue Cheese. I have always enjoyed making my own blue cheese dressing using store bought blocks of blue. Now I am looking forward to making my own blue cheese dressing with blue cheese that I made.
> 
> Had to buy the Penicillium Rogueforti culture today on line. Can't hardly wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are starting out on some challenging stuff, for sure.  I love blue cheese but like most of the other challenging cheeses, I have little time to tend them.  They also require more precise temperature and moisture control.  How's it going with a cheese-curing conversion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm starting the Blue Cheese tomorrow. I am going to buy the goats milk in the morning. I have a fresh batch of mesophilic that will be ripe in the morning too.
> 
> My curing refrigerator is perfect for it. It needs 60 degrees for a couple of week and I run it at 50-57 now. Should be no problem. I'll make a blue, then another buttermilk, then a cheddar than another blue and repeat until I'm out of the mesophilic. I'm going to fill that curing fridge baby!
Click to expand...


You go, baby!  I expect full updates, maybe even a sample?!!  I'm running low on milk now, trying to keep up with my milk customers.  Not to mention that new feta contract that also uses any extra milk I have.  I am most interested in how your bleu comes out.  I love bleu cheese.


----------



## PredFan

Ok, update on the blue cheese.

After 3 days of drying, poked 40 holes in the block of cheese and placed it in the wooden cradle. For the next 90 days, I will give it 1/4 turn every 3 days. After 10 days I should see blue mold growing on it.

The next photo I post will have the blue mold.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> Ok, update on the blue cheese.
> 
> After 3 days of drying, poked 40 holes in the block of cheese and placed it in the wooden cradle. For the next 90 days, I will give it 1/4 turn every 3 days. After 10 days I should see blue mold growing on it.
> 
> The next photo I post will have the blue mold.



That's a nice looking setup, Pred.  I'll be looking for updates.  
Have I mentioned that I have a guy who will buy all the feta I can produce.  I'm selling it for $10/lb, which is modest.  But I am just starting out and need to build a word-of-mouth clientele.  Feta is pretty easy to make, though, and I have now gotten the procedure down to the point where my product is pretty consistent.
Good luck with that blue, I love blue cheese.


----------



## PredFan

The blue mold showed up this morning! I took a few photos but you really can't see it very well.


----------



## PredFan

My first blue cheese after 16 days!


----------



## Mr. H.

Dandy. 

So what's the diff between blue cheese and Roquefort?

And is it "blue cheese" or "bleu cheese"?


----------



## Jughead

I like blue cheese, however I'm hesitant to eat it. With regular cheese, I know it's gone bad when there's mold on it. How can you tell when blue cheese has gone bad?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Jughead said:


> I like blue cheese, however I'm hesitant to eat it. With regular cheese, I know it's gone bad when there's mold on it. How can you tell when blue cheese has gone bad?



Around my place, bleu cheese is never around long enough to go bad.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Mr. H. said:


> Dandy.
> 
> So what's the diff between blue cheese and Roquefort?
> 
> And is it "blue cheese" or "bleu cheese"?



Roquefort is a type of blues cheese, which refers to the color of the mold generated by Penecillium bacteria used to make it.  The biggest difference between Roquefort and "generic" blue cheese is roquefort is a French-style cheese made with sheep's milk instead of cow milk.


----------



## PredFan

Mr. H. said:


> Dandy.
> 
> So what's the diff between blue cheese and Roquefort?
> 
> And is it "blue cheese" or "bleu cheese"?



It depends on what side if the Atlantic you are on.


----------



## PredFan

I had to use cow's milk because I can't find goat's milk that isn't ultra pasteurized. Cow's milk gives the cheese a slight yellow tinge, while goat's milk leaves the cheese pure white. That is why if you look closely at the picture, it has a green tinge in some spots, blue mold plus yellow cheese equals green. One can eat Pennicillium Rogforte mold all by itself with no effect.

How do you tell if it's bad? Good question but I don't expect it to be around long enough to go bad.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## gallantwarrior

Bad cheese?  Hhhmmm...
When I lived in the Netherlands, my landlady, a very frugal old gal, would keep her cheese in a covered cheese dish, unrefrigerated.  When mold grew on it, she'd just scrape or cut it off and continue eating that cheese.  My partner does the same thing with the cheese I make, cuts off the moldy parts.  Generally, if the mold is green or reddish, it's not a problem.  If you have black mold on your cheese, toss it.


----------



## PredFan

I'm told that you will probably have to throw away soft cheeses when they get mold on them but hard cheeses, you can scrape it, cut it off, or take a cloth wetted with vinegar and wipe it off.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> I'm told that you will probably have to throw away soft cheeses when they get mold on them but hard cheeses, you can scrape it, cut it off, or take a cloth wetted with vinegar and wipe it off.



Yep, I've heard that too.  Actually, a soft cheese like brie has mold on it already.  That's what the fuzzy white covering is all about.


----------



## asaratis

gallantwarrior said:


> Bad cheese?  Hhhmmm...
> When I lived in the Netherlands, my landlady, a very frugal old gal, would keep her cheese in a covered cheese dish, unrefrigerated.  When mold grew on it, she'd just scrape or cut it off and continue eating that cheese.  My partner does the same thing with the cheese I make, cuts off the moldy parts.  Generally, if the mold is green or reddish, it's not a problem.  If you have black mold on your cheese, toss it.


I recall reading an article about a huge ball of cheese that was discovered in the hold of a ship that sank hundreds of years before.  The cheese was still good.

However, honey is the only natural food that will NEVER spoil.


----------



## PredFan

I also heard if a lump of cheese that turned up in an Egyptian mummy's tomb that was more than 2000 years old and was still edible.


----------



## PredFan

Something they don't tell you when you are making Blue Cheese:

The "Pennicillium Rogefurte" mold that you culture, goes everywhere. I made a wheel of cheddar a few weeks ago and before it was ready for waxing, it started growing mold, blue mold.

I'm going to have to isolate the blue cheese and thoroughly clean out the refrigerator with a bleach solution.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> Something they don't tell you when you are making Blue Cheese:
> 
> The "Pennicillium Rogefurte" mold that you culture, goes everywhere. I made a wheel of cheddar a few weeks ago and before it was ready for waxing, it started growing mold, blue mold.
> 
> I'm going to have to isolate the blue cheese and thoroughly clean out the refrigerator with a bleach solution.



One reason I haven't started making cheese with mold cultures.  I've also put off trying Brie for that reason, too.  Once I am able to expand a bit, I'd love to try both.  But that bleu sure looked great.  I started a Swiss cheese a month or so ago and it was doing well until it started growing green mold.  I couldn't get it all washed off, so I ditched the project.  Before I tossed the cheese, I cut it open, just to see whether eyes were developing.  It had a great texture and already a pretty nice flavor...not as sharp as it would have been in a couple of months, but smooth and nutty.  As soon as I get some more Thermophilic C culture, I'm going to try again.  I'll probably not keep it as humid as recommended the next time, though.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something they don't tell you when you are making Blue Cheese:
> 
> The "Pennicillium Rogefurte" mold that you culture, goes everywhere. I made a wheel of cheddar a few weeks ago and before it was ready for waxing, it started growing mold, blue mold.
> 
> I'm going to have to isolate the blue cheese and thoroughly clean out the refrigerator with a bleach solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One reason I haven't started making cheese with mold cultures.  I've also put off trying Brie for that reason, too.  Once I am able to expand a bit, I'd love to try both.  But that bleu sure looked great.  I started a Swiss cheese a month or so ago and it was doing well until it started growing green mold.  I couldn't get it all washed off, so I ditched the project.  Before I tossed the cheese, I cut it open, just to see whether eyes were developing.  It had a great texture and already a pretty nice flavor...not as sharp as it would have been in a couple of months, but smooth and nutty.  As soon as I get some more Thermophilic C culture, I'm going to try again.  I'll probably not keep it as humid as recommended the next time, though.
Click to expand...


My daughter bought me a wine refrigerator a d I'm now keeping the blue cheeses isolated. I'll probably go ahead and make the roguefurt next and any other cheese that needs the blue mold, before I move on to something else.


----------



## PredFan

Man I hope I didn't screw up the blue cheese!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Why?  Anything happen to it?


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> Why?  Anything happen to it?



According to the recipe, it's supposed to sit for 90 days at 60 degrees. Every 10 days I'm supposed to scrape off the outside layer of mold. Well, I've noticed that since the first scraping, not much mold grew back.

I read somewhere on line that blue cheese has to be kept in high humidity for its curing phase. Even though I have dish of water in there with a washcloth for a wick, I don't think it was enough. I'm worried that the cheese is too hard now and dried out. I'm using a spritzer on it now every day and hope it is enough.


----------



## PredFan

Btw, one of my farmhouse cheddars didn't turn out very well. It's crumbly like feta and has a bitter after taste to it.


----------



## PredFan

I get to open my first Traditional Cheddar this weekend. I'm a bit nervous. So far the two Farmhouse Cheddars I made haven't exactly lived up to billing. Is cheddar in the stores only orange because they add coloring to it? All my cheddars so far have been white. My traditional Cheddars are both waxed so I cannot tell what color they are. I'll open one up this weekend and even though the 2nd one will be ready the folowing weekend, I'm going to leave it in there for a few months longer.

I made a "Stirred Curd" Cheddar two weeks ago and I like the way it came out. It is also waxed now and won't be ready for another 3 months or so.

Still keeping my fingers crossed on the blues.


----------



## Moonglow

PredFan said:


> Last week I started making my own cheese. I've been wanting to do that for a long time. My first try will be ready when I get home tonight. I don't know what kind of cheese it is called, it's very very basic:
> 
> Milk, Cultured Buttermilk, rennet, salt. And real animal rennet, not this vegetarian rennet bull shit. Make the curds, throw out the whey, press it into the form, cure it in the fridge. It will be cheese tonight and I can eat it or coat it in wax and age it a few weeks. This first batch I am planning to not age. It was my first try and it only went so-so. The 2nd attempt which i am curing for two weeks instead of one isn't ready yet.
> 
> Now that I've gotten a general understanding, I'm going to try some Farmhouse Cheddar. I innoculated my sterile milk with the mesophilic starter culture early this morning. Can't wait to see how that goes when i get home.
> 
> I love doing this kind of thing.



You can also cure with cheesecloth..


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> I get to open my first Traditional Cheddar this weekend. I'm a bit nervous. So far the two Farmhouse Cheddars I made haven't exactly lived up to billing. Is cheddar in the stores only orange because they add coloring to it? All my cheddars so far have been white. My traditional Cheddars are both waxed so I cannot tell what color they are. I'll open one up this weekend and even though the 2nd one will be ready the folowing weekend, I'm going to leave it in there for a few months longer.
> 
> I made a "Stirred Curd" Cheddar two weeks ago and I like the way it came out. It is also waxed now and won't be ready for another 3 months or so.
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed on the blues.



Yes, annatto is used to color cheddar cheese in some cases.  I you find the white cheee off-putting, you might try using the annatto.  What type of milk are you using?  Cows tend to process carotene into their milk, while goats do not.  That's why cow's milk (the real thing, not supermarket swill) tends to have a yellowish cast to it.
Annatto - What is Annatto?

It took a while for me to get my cheddars to be not so crumbly.  Two things I've changed and the texture is moister and creamier: I press with a lot less weight, I use less rennet.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get to open my first Traditional Cheddar this weekend. I'm a bit nervous. So far the two Farmhouse Cheddars I made haven't exactly lived up to billing. Is cheddar in the stores only orange because they add coloring to it? All my cheddars so far have been white. My traditional Cheddars are both waxed so I cannot tell what color they are. I'll open one up this weekend and even though the 2nd one will be ready the folowing weekend, I'm going to leave it in there for a few months longer.
> 
> I made a "Stirred Curd" Cheddar two weeks ago and I like the way it came out. It is also waxed now and won't be ready for another 3 months or so.
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed on the blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, annatto is used to color cheddar cheese in some cases.  I you find the white cheee off-putting, you might try using the annatto.  What type of milk are you using?  Cows tend to process carotene into their milk, while goats do not.  That's why cow's milk (the real thing, not supermarket swill) tends to have a yellowish cast to it.
> Annatto - What is Annatto?
> 
> It took a while for me to get my cheddars to be not so crumbly.  Two things I've changed and the texture is moister and creamier: I press with a lot less weight, I use less rennet.
Click to expand...


I don't think I will bother with coloring the cheddar. Thanks for the advice on texture.


----------



## PredFan

I think that my favorite recipe for cheddar cheese is going to be Stirred Curd Cheddar. Of course it has to age yet so I haven't tasted it but the consistancy and texture seems right so far. If it tastes like it should ill only make that. The traditional cheddar has been only so so, and the farmhouse cheddar hasn't had the smooth texture it is supposed to.

In a week or so, my first blue cheese will be ready to be wrapped and placed in the fridge for the last 90 days so I'll be making another blue soon. After that I'll move on to Gouda.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Let me know how that's all working out.
Right now, I'm in cheesemaking hiaitus.  Three does still milking but only about a half gallon a day.  I still have two gallons a week to go to customers and a bummer kid I'm bottle-feeding.  Not much left for anything but the morning coffee.
I'm going to start working on swiss-type cheese when I get back into business, after the kids start weaning.


----------



## dr.d

Wow...my mouth watered reading thru these cheese making adventures...Some day I may have a crack at it...How do you differentiate swiss from cheddar using the same milk?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## gallantwarrior

Absolutely different, cheddar and swiss.  Swiss uses a thermophilic bacterium, cheddar uses a mesophillic bacteria.  You add proponic shermanii bacteria to the swiss to develop the "eyes" (holes) typical for swiss cheese, as well as the sharper taste.  So the temperatures and the bacteria are totally different.  Swiss also requires more frequent turning and attendance than the cheddars.  The best thing is, I can use the same cabinet to cure both because there is no cross-contamination as their is when using fungus like for brie or bleu cheeses.


----------



## PredFan

Made 2 pounds of Romano Cheese this weekend. Here the cheese is fresh out of the press and ready for a 12 hour saline bath. Then it goes in the ager for at least 8 months. If only you could smell it!


----------



## PredFan

It hasn't been a year into cheesemaking yet for me. This Romano is my 17th cheese.

4 buttermilk cheeses
2 traditional cheddar
3 Farmhouse cheddar
2 Parmesan
3 Blue cheese
2 Stirred Curd Cheddar
1 Romano

I've had 2 failures, one traditional cheddar wasn't dried out enough when I waxed it and it got very moldy, and the Mozzarella I tried failed in the process of making it.

The two Parms, are still aging, they won't be ready until AT LEAST September, the Blues are still aging as well but I think I dried the first two out two much and they might turn out to be a flop, the 4 Buttermilk cheeses came out ok, the texture wasn't satifactory because I think I was using too much rennet, but they were my first attempts at cheesemaking, and the two Farmhouse cheddars also had texture problems. 

The surviving Traditional cheddar turned out to be the best tasting cheddar I've ever had. the texture is right and the flavor is outstanding. Unfortunately, it was only 2 pounds and is almost gone.

The funny thing about cheesemaking is that it can take months and months to find out whether you had a success or failure. It's much fun though.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> Made 2 pounds of Romano Cheese this weekend. Here the cheese is fresh out of the press and ready for a 12 hour saline bath. Then it goes in the ager for at least 8 months. If only you could smell it!



Keep really meticulous notes, Pred.  My meads usually take 12-18 months to be ready to drink.  That's a long time to try to remember what you did, just in case you get a really great cheese, or a lump of goo.
I'm using most of my milk right now for customers and to bottle feed some orphaned kids.  As soon as I start weaning kids, I expect to have milk for cheese making.  I think I'm going to concentrate on the Swiss cheese this year.  
Good luck with the Romano!


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made 2 pounds of Romano Cheese this weekend. Here the cheese is fresh out of the press and ready for a 12 hour saline bath. Then it goes in the ager for at least 8 months. If only you could smell it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep really meticulous notes, Pred.  My meads usually take 12-18 months to be ready to drink.  That's a long time to try to remember what you did, just in case you get a really great cheese, or a lump of goo.
> I'm using most of my milk right now for customers and to bottle feed some orphaned kids.  As soon as I start weaning kids, I expect to have milk for cheese making.  I think I'm going to concentrate on the Swiss cheese this year.
> Good luck with the Romano!
Click to expand...


I wish I had a supplier like you near me, I could use the fresh goat's milk. Can't get any that isn't Ultra Pasteurized anywhere in Orlando.

I am trying to make all the cheeses in my recipe book. The ones that turn out for me I will continue to make, the ones that don't will be left alone for a while. I'm hoping that the Stirred Curd Cheddar comes out OK, it's the easiest of the cheddars to make.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made 2 pounds of Romano Cheese this weekend. Here the cheese is fresh out of the press and ready for a 12 hour saline bath. Then it goes in the ager for at least 8 months. If only you could smell it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep really meticulous notes, Pred.  My meads usually take 12-18 months to be ready to drink.  That's a long time to try to remember what you did, just in case you get a really great cheese, or a lump of goo.
> I'm using most of my milk right now for customers and to bottle feed some orphaned kids.  As soon as I start weaning kids, I expect to have milk for cheese making.  I think I'm going to concentrate on the Swiss cheese this year.
> Good luck with the Romano!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish I had a supplier like you near me, I could use the fresh goat's milk. Can't get any that isn't Ultra Pasteurized anywhere in Orlando.
> 
> I am trying to make all the cheeses in my recipe book. The ones that turn out for me I will continue to make, the ones that don't will be left alone for a while. I'm hoping that the Stirred Curd Cheddar comes out OK, it's the easiest of the cheddars to make.
Click to expand...


I admit, having a good source of fresh, untreated milk is great.  I originally tried using store-bought, pasteurized milk and the results were disappointing.  Fresh, raw milk responds better to the cheese-making process, IMO.  I've been working on one or two types of cheese at a  time until I get some standard results.  My cheese menu is a bit limited, but most of what I make is predictable.  So far, I've done pretty well with the mesophilic types.  Swiss will be a new venture into a thermophilic type of cheese.
Keeping notes does help.


----------



## PredFan

Someone told me while I was talking about making cheeses that they make vinegar and are using a mother culture (a piece was taken from someone else's) that is several generations old. As a side amusement, I started some vinegar of my own using all natural unfiltered, inpastuerized vinegar and some alcohol. Not as complicated as cheese and therefor not as fun, it's mostly waiting.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I have an ACV (apple cider vinegar) started with a mother culture.  It requires hard cider to make it work.  Unless you make your own hard cider, I have found it is not worth the expense.  I have it in a nice oak barrel and all...I use a LOT of ACV on my place.  It's cheaper to buy ACV in the grocery store...right now.
Have you considered making your own sauerkraut?


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> I have an ACV (apple cider vinegar) started with a mother culture.  It requires hard cider to make it work.  Unless you make your own hard cider, I have found it is not worth the expense.  I have it in a nice oak barrel and all...I use a LOT of ACV on my place.  It's cheaper to buy ACV in the grocery store...right now.
> Have you considered making your own sauerkraut?



I've looked at it, talked about it, never took that final leap. I did however, make my own Kim Chee a couple of times.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I've made kimchee, too.  It ate away the lids on the jars!  A Korean friend of mine seals his kimchee in baggies and freezes it.  Traditionally, it's kept in clay or ceramic pots.
Sauerkraut is just cabbage and salt.
We had a pot luck last week at school.  Since I'm cleaning up for the upcoming cheese-making season, I decided to use up my feta supply.  I made eight dishes featuring feta, and on smoked salmon dip without.  I also provided one of my cheddars due to popular demand.  I answered the common question, what can you do with all that cheese...


----------



## PredFan

Gallant, have you found differences in strength in your rennet?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Absolutely.  I try to get my rennet from the same source and plan on experimenting with some local, plant-based sources (stinging nettles) this year.  I've tried using animal rennet from the "old-fashioned" source by harvesting the stomach of a kid that died at birth (froze to death).  Problem is, it's extremely variable.  (You dry the stomach, then cut off a small piece, soak it in water, and add that to the milk.)  Even with commercial sources, older rennet is less potent and you have to compensate.  The rennet tablets you get at most health food places are not really suitable for hard-core cheese-making.  I much prefer the liquid types.
I'm pretty excited, I just put my first cheese of the season into the cheese press.  I'm getting a little more than three gallons of milk a day, so I can afford to experiment a bit.  I also have a customer requesting one of my aged cheddars (that will be about $40), I charge $10/lb for my cheese.  I have another guy who buys yogurt from me literally by the gallon. 
How are your cheeses coming along?


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> Absolutely.  I try to get my rennet from the same source and plan on experimenting with some local, plant-based sources (stinging nettles) this year.  I've tried using animal rennet from the "old-fashioned" source by harvesting the stomach of a kid that died at birth (froze to death).  Problem is, it's extremely variable.  (You dry the stomach, then cut off a small piece, soak it in water, and add that to the milk.)  Even with commercial sources, older rennet is less potent and you have to compensate.  The rennet tablets you get at most health food places are not really suitable for hard-core cheese-making.  I much prefer the liquid types.
> I'm pretty excited, I just put my first cheese of the season into the cheese press.  I'm getting a little more than three gallons of milk a day, so I can afford to experiment a bit.  I also have a customer requesting one of my aged cheddars (that will be about $40), I charge $10/lb for my cheese.  I have another guy who buys yogurt from me literally by the gallon.
> How are your cheeses coming along?



I'm struggling with the texture. The flavor is fine as far as I can tell. My cheeses end up crumbly like feta. The troubleshooting guide in my book says that if cheeses are too dry it is caused by several things, too little rennet, too much handling of the curds, or too high heat. I don't know which thing to try to correct first.

I kind of get the feeling that I may be "cooking" the curds too long. I'm doing everything by the book so I have to adjust something, and I'm going to first try shortening the time I heat the curds. This is a cheddar that I'm trying to correct so I'll keep the heat at 100 degrees but shorten the time. I don't think I'm using too much rennet and cheddar is a relatively hard cheese so the temp is correct.

I don't want to move on to the next cheese until I get this corrected.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  I try to get my rennet from the same source and plan on experimenting with some local, plant-based sources (stinging nettles) this year.  I've tried using animal rennet from the "old-fashioned" source by harvesting the stomach of a kid that died at birth (froze to death).  Problem is, it's extremely variable.  (You dry the stomach, then cut off a small piece, soak it in water, and add that to the milk.)  Even with commercial sources, older rennet is less potent and you have to compensate.  The rennet tablets you get at most health food places are not really suitable for hard-core cheese-making.  I much prefer the liquid types.
> I'm pretty excited, I just put my first cheese of the season into the cheese press.  I'm getting a little more than three gallons of milk a day, so I can afford to experiment a bit.  I also have a customer requesting one of my aged cheddars (that will be about $40), I charge $10/lb for my cheese.  I have another guy who buys yogurt from me literally by the gallon.
> How are your cheeses coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with the texture. The flavor is fine as far as I can tell. My cheeses end up crumbly like feta. The troubleshooting guide in my book says that if cheeses are too dry it is caused by several things, too little rennet, too much handling of the curds, or too high heat. I don't know which thing to try to correct first.
> 
> I kind of get the feeling that I may be "cooking" the curds too long. I'm doing everything by the book so I have to adjust something, and I'm going to first try shortening the time I heat the curds. This is a cheddar that I'm trying to correct so I'll keep the heat at 100 degrees but shorten the time. I don't think I'm using too much rennet and cheddar is a relatively hard cheese so the temp is correct.
> 
> I don't want to move on to the next cheese until I get this corrected.
Click to expand...


I had the same problem with my cheddars.  I actually reduced the rennet and the cheese started being a bit less crumbly and dry.  How long do you let your cheeses dry before waxing them?  Letting them dry too long also seems to contribute to their being too crumbly.  The trick is to have them dry enough that the wax doesn't separate from the cheese surface because of moisture, but not letting them dry out so much that they start to dry out internally.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  I try to get my rennet from the same source and plan on experimenting with some local, plant-based sources (stinging nettles) this year.  I've tried using animal rennet from the "old-fashioned" source by harvesting the stomach of a kid that died at birth (froze to death).  Problem is, it's extremely variable.  (You dry the stomach, then cut off a small piece, soak it in water, and add that to the milk.)  Even with commercial sources, older rennet is less potent and you have to compensate.  The rennet tablets you get at most health food places are not really suitable for hard-core cheese-making.  I much prefer the liquid types.
> I'm pretty excited, I just put my first cheese of the season into the cheese press.  I'm getting a little more than three gallons of milk a day, so I can afford to experiment a bit.  I also have a customer requesting one of my aged cheddars (that will be about $40), I charge $10/lb for my cheese.  I have another guy who buys yogurt from me literally by the gallon.
> How are your cheeses coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with the texture. The flavor is fine as far as I can tell. My cheeses end up crumbly like feta. The troubleshooting guide in my book says that if cheeses are too dry it is caused by several things, too little rennet, too much handling of the curds, or too high heat. I don't know which thing to try to correct first.
> 
> I kind of get the feeling that I may be "cooking" the curds too long. I'm doing everything by the book so I have to adjust something, and I'm going to first try shortening the time I heat the curds. This is a cheddar that I'm trying to correct so I'll keep the heat at 100 degrees but shorten the time. I don't think I'm using too much rennet and cheddar is a relatively hard cheese so the temp is correct.
> 
> I don't want to move on to the next cheese until I get this corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with my cheddars.  I actually reduced the rennet and the cheese started being a bit less crumbly and dry.  How long do you let your cheeses dry before waxing them?  Letting them dry too long also seems to contribute to their being too crumbly.  The trick is to have them dry enough that the wax doesn't separate from the cheese surface because of moisture, but not letting them dry out so much that they start to dry out internally.
Click to expand...


I just made some cheddar that I reduced the total time that I kept the curds at 100 degrees. The volume of the wheel is visibly larger than previous ones. Prior to this one I made one that I used less rennet.

You might be right about the drying, one of my earlier cheddars wasn't dry enough and I ended up with a bad case of mold when I opened the wax. Since then I've been making sure it's dry.

The crazy thing is that I won't know what worked for at least 4 months.


----------



## Shogun

How the hell did I miss this thread???

I picked up cheese making last year and love it!


----------



## PredFan

Shogun said:


> How the hell did I miss this thread???
> 
> I picked up cheese making last year and love it!



Been almost a year now for me too. I'm on my 22nd cheese. (Yeah, I number them)


----------



## Shogun

I made my press so I can batch 4 gallons at a time into 2 bricks.  My first batch was a feta and was good... but I didn't get the brine correct and it was just salty as hell unless rinsed off.  I then switched to farmhouse cheddars.  While I've been wanting to actually smoke a few bricks I've been using liquid smoke and they are very delicious.  I've been harvesting the ricotta each time and feed the access whey to my dogs.

funny story time:

so, i'm aware now why it is true that cheddar is usually orange in the store.  One day while making a batch I thought.. hey, i can just use food coloring to do the same thing!  So, I added all of the yellow and a bit of red to the full 4 gallon batch.  didn't work.  so... I thought, what the hell and added all of the red.  so, now it looked like an orange sherbert.  Ok, fuck it, lets add some green and blue.  so, I added all of the food colorings.  In the pot it looked like a sickly gray.  As I add rennet and the calcium and it starts to set I start wondering what the hell i'm gonna do with dead flesh colored cheese.  I cut the curds and, long story short, get to the cheddaring process.  Strangely, the greens and red and yellow all came out with the whey while i was left with huge blue curds!  So, I pressed those bitches and served that blued cheddar cheese at one of the baby showers for my daughter.  There was much skepticism but it was delicious.  That is my funny tale of adding color to cheese that, probably, only a cheese maker would enjoy.  I have since picked up the correct method to color my cheddars.


----------



## PredFan

I have the flavor right. I am a healthcare professional so I know about sterilization. It's just the texture right now that I'm struggling with. All my cheeses are crumbly like feta. Some are worse than others but none so far have had the correct texture.

I use the cheese coloring that I buy on line. I like the color better than the store bought color.


----------



## gallantwarrior

The buttery yellow color of some cheddar cheese is the result of carotene in the milk.  Since I use goat milk to make my cheese and goats do not process carotene through to their milk as cows do, my cheddars are always white,  unless I add annatto. Annatto is a common coloring used to achieve a yellow color in otherwise white cheese.
I've been making cheese since 2006 and really enjoy it. Welcome aboard,  Shogun.


----------



## PredFan

If I don't use the coloring, my cheddar is snow white.


----------



## PredFan

So I opened my first attempt at Blue Cheese today, after the minimum age requirements and here's the result:

The flavor is exactly the way it should be.

The texture is similar to parmesan, maybe a tad softer but still way too hard for Blue Cheese.


----------



## PredFan

I might have solved my texture problem with the cheddar. I wasn't using enough rennet. I made two pounds of cheddar yesterday and took it out of the press this morning. It looks right this time. Uniform color and texture. A little soft still but it needs to air dry for a couple of days yet. I'll know in 4 months.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> I might have solved my texture problem with the cheddar. I wasn't using enough rennet. I made two pounds of cheddar yesterday and took it out of the press this morning. It looks right this time. Uniform color and texture. A little soft still but it needs to air dry for a couple of days yet. I'll know in 4 months.



OK, I'll experiment a bit and try more rennet.  I've always had worse results with more rennet so started using less.
Congratulations on the bleu!  I'd love to try it, alas...


----------



## PredFan

Made another Blue Cheese yesterday. I put it in the cradle in my little wine refrigerator. I keep all the cheeses that I make with the blue mold separate from the other cheeses. Unfortunately that little refrigerator dries out the air real bad. That is why my blue cheese had the hardness of parmesan.

This time I put it in the cradle and I set the cradle inside a tupperware container, and put THAT in the fridge. Hopefully this will hold the moisture in the cheese and prevent it from drying out. Just in case the cheese is supposed to breathe, I'll be opening it up to turn it daily anyway so that should take care of that. I'll know in November.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> Made another Blue Cheese yesterday. I put it in the cradle in my little wine refrigerator. I keep all the cheeses that I make with the blue mold separate from the other cheeses. Unfortunately that little refrigerator dries out the air real bad. That is why my blue cheese had the hardness of parmesan.
> 
> This time I put it in the cradle and I set the cradle inside a tupperware container, and put THAT in the fridge. Hopefully this will hold the moisture in the cheese and prevent it from drying out. Just in case the cheese is supposed to breathe, I'll be opening it up to turn it daily anyway so that should take care of that. I'll know in November.



I usually keep a container with water in the bottom of my cheese aging fridge.  That seems to help keep the humidity a bit higher.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made another Blue Cheese yesterday. I put it in the cradle in my little wine refrigerator. I keep all the cheeses that I make with the blue mold separate from the other cheeses. Unfortunately that little refrigerator dries out the air real bad. That is why my blue cheese had the hardness of parmesan.
> 
> This time I put it in the cradle and I set the cradle inside a tupperware container, and put THAT in the fridge. Hopefully this will hold the moisture in the cheese and prevent it from drying out. Just in case the cheese is supposed to breathe, I'll be opening it up to turn it daily anyway so that should take care of that. I'll know in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually keep a container with water in the bottom of my cheese aging fridge.  That seems to help keep the humidity a bit higher.
Click to expand...


It works for my main fridge, but not for the little wine fridge that I keep my blues in.

I just rotated the new blue moments ago and the whole inside of the tupperware container had droplets of condensation. I think it will work just fine this time.

Lol, the problem is that I won't know for sure until November or so.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I'm not interested in making cheese but I do enjoy cutting the cheese.


----------



## PredFan

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm not interested in making cheese but I do enjoy cutting the cheese.



Some cheeses are very pungent. When a cheese ages, it is covered in wax or it makes it's own rind. When the cheese is ready to be served, the coating is cut through and the odor of the cheese is released. That is the origin of that phrase, in case you weren't already aware.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made another Blue Cheese yesterday. I put it in the cradle in my little wine refrigerator. I keep all the cheeses that I make with the blue mold separate from the other cheeses. Unfortunately that little refrigerator dries out the air real bad. That is why my blue cheese had the hardness of parmesan.
> 
> This time I put it in the cradle and I set the cradle inside a tupperware container, and put THAT in the fridge. Hopefully this will hold the moisture in the cheese and prevent it from drying out. Just in case the cheese is supposed to breathe, I'll be opening it up to turn it daily anyway so that should take care of that. I'll know in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually keep a container with water in the bottom of my cheese aging fridge.  That seems to help keep the humidity a bit higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It works for my main fridge, but not for the little wine fridge that I keep my blues in.
> 
> I just rotated the new blue moments ago and the whole inside of the tupperware container had droplets of condensation. I think it will work just fine this time.
> 
> Lol, the problem is that I won't know for sure until November or so.
Click to expand...


Yeah, there's that time lag.  I have a notebook where I detail what I've done.  My problem is, when I make cheese about 5 times a week, by the time I've discovered something that does not work, I have a whole mess to deal with.  I'm fortunate my climate is cool enough that I can put the waxed cheeses in a cool place and not completely fill my aging 'fridge.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually keep a container with water in the bottom of my cheese aging fridge.  That seems to help keep the humidity a bit higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works for my main fridge, but not for the little wine fridge that I keep my blues in.
> 
> I just rotated the new blue moments ago and the whole inside of the tupperware container had droplets of condensation. I think it will work just fine this time.
> 
> Lol, the problem is that I won't know for sure until November or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's that time lag.  I have a notebook where I detail what I've done.  My problem is, when I make cheese about 5 times a week, by the time I've discovered something that does not work, I have a whole mess to deal with.  I'm fortunate my climate is cool enough that I can put the waxed cheeses in a cool place and not completely fill my aging 'fridge.
Click to expand...


Have you ever smoked any of your cheddar?


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works for my main fridge, but not for the little wine fridge that I keep my blues in.
> 
> I just rotated the new blue moments ago and the whole inside of the tupperware container had droplets of condensation. I think it will work just fine this time.
> 
> Lol, the problem is that I won't know for sure until November or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's that time lag.  I have a notebook where I detail what I've done.  My problem is, when I make cheese about 5 times a week, by the time I've discovered something that does not work, I have a whole mess to deal with.  I'm fortunate my climate is cool enough that I can put the waxed cheeses in a cool place and not completely fill my aging 'fridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever smoked any of your cheddar?
Click to expand...


Oh, yes!  Not only makes a very tasty cheese, but the heat treatment seems to greatly improve the texture.  You just have to be careful not to let it get too warm, or it will melt all over your smoker.  It also "sweats" oil/grease, so make sure to allow it to cool thoroughly before waxing it.  Excellent stuff, smoked cheddar.  I also smoke mozzarella.  (We're having a dish using smoked mozzie for dinner, as a matter-of-fact!)


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's that time lag.  I have a notebook where I detail what I've done.  My problem is, when I make cheese about 5 times a week, by the time I've discovered something that does not work, I have a whole mess to deal with.  I'm fortunate my climate is cool enough that I can put the waxed cheeses in a cool place and not completely fill my aging 'fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever smoked any of your cheddar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yes!  Not only makes a very tasty cheese, but the heat treatment seems to greatly improve the texture.  You just have to be careful not to let it get too warm, or it will melt all over your smoker.  It also "sweats" oil/grease, so make sure to allow it to cool thoroughly before waxing it.  Excellent stuff, smoked cheddar.  I also smoke mozzarella.  (We're having a dish using smoked mozzie for dinner, as a matter-of-fact!)
Click to expand...


Would you mind giving some direction on how to go about it for someone trying it the first time?


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever smoked any of your cheddar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes!  Not only makes a very tasty cheese, but the heat treatment seems to greatly improve the texture.  You just have to be careful not to let it get too warm, or it will melt all over your smoker.  It also "sweats" oil/grease, so make sure to allow it to cool thoroughly before waxing it.  Excellent stuff, smoked cheddar.  I also smoke mozzarella.  (We're having a dish using smoked mozzie for dinner, as a matter-of-fact!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind giving some direction on how to go about it for someone trying it the first time?
Click to expand...


I use a Big Chief smoker.  Temp control is difficult but if you monitor you cheese, it should be no problem.   Cheddar is OK cut into chunks, 2x2, or so.  Mozzarella, I make into approximately 1 lb balls, put them into elastic nets (like those used for sausages) and hang in the smoker.  I wax my smoked cheddar in black wax.


----------



## PredFan

I'm excited. I think I've solved the probl with my blue cheese. Before, it was dry and had the hardness almost matching Parmesan. It was the mini wine fridge I was using. 

I put the cheese in its cradle, put the whole thing inside a Tupperware container with a lid and put THAT into the fridge. It is probably 100% humidity which is higher than the minimum 85% recommended but I think it will be fine. It's day 4, the blue mold is already growing.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> I'm excited. I think I've solved the probl with my blue cheese. Before, it was dry and had the hardness almost matching Parmesan. It was the mini wine fridge I was using.
> 
> I put the cheese in its cradle, put the whole thing inside a Tupperware container with a lid and put THAT into the fridge. It is probably 100% humidity which is higher than the minimum 85% recommended but I think it will be fine. It's day 4, the blue mold is already growing.



Excellent!  I'm still very interested how this all works out for you.  I'm ordering some fresh cultures and am thinking of trying a brie.  Of course, that's another type of cheese that requires its own aging container.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited. I think I've solved the probl with my blue cheese. Before, it was dry and had the hardness almost matching Parmesan. It was the mini wine fridge I was using.
> 
> I put the cheese in its cradle, put the whole thing inside a Tupperware container with a lid and put THAT into the fridge. It is probably 100% humidity which is higher than the minimum 85% recommended but I think it will be fine. It's day 4, the blue mold is already growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  I'm still very interested how this all works out for you.  I'm ordering some fresh cultures and am thinking of trying a brie.  Of course, that's another type of cheese that requires its own aging container.
Click to expand...


I plan on doing Brie as some point in the near future. It's one of my favorite cheeses.


----------



## PredFan

Oops! I ran out of mesophilic starter. I forgot to make some before I started another cheese. I had to use thermophillic instead. A cheddar with thermophillic starter? I wonder what will happen. I'll know in about 6 months.


----------



## koshergrl

I would like to know why nobody ever posts any pictures in this thread.

I am lodging a formal protest. I think it may be a bannable offense.


----------



## gallantwarrior

koshergrl said:


> I would like to know why nobody ever posts any pictures in this thread.
> 
> I am lodging a formal protest. I think it may be a bannable offense.



Pictures of milk curdling?  Photos of bacteria multiplying?  And cheese aging is actually pretty exciting, too.
I'll see what I can do for ya...K?


----------



## koshergrl

The whole shebang. Also the finished cheeses.


----------



## PredFan

koshergrl said:


> The whole shebang. Also the finished cheeses.



I'll get to work on it too. Lol.


----------



## PredFan

In less than a month now, I will finally be able to break into the first Parmesan cheese I made. It has to age a MINIMUM of 10 months. Can't wait!


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> In less than a month now, I will finally be able to break into the first Parmesan cheese I made. It has to age a MINIMUM of 10 months. Can't wait!



OH, BOY!  Let me know how that worked out.  I've had miserable luck getting my curds to set this year.  I have a handle on the problem now and am making my fourth batch of mozzarella to finalize the results.  Then I'll go back to feta until I have my brine tanks full again.  After that, the cheddars.  I waxed and put a dozen and a half new cheddars up to cure, cut and smoked some of the aged wheels from last year.  This afternoon, I'll try my first batch of cheese curds, now that I've gotten a handle on firming up the curds properly.  It's a problem common with goat milk and I have to use calcium chloride to help set the curds.  Never found it to be a problem before but this year's been painful.


----------



## PredFan

I have to say that I made some blue cheese dressing out of one of my blues, man it was the best blue cheese dressing I've ever eaten. It was so good that I would just take a spoon and eat it out of the jar! It also seemed to get better and better tasting every day.

I made the mayonnaise that went into it as well. I always make my own mayo.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> I have to say that I made some blue cheese dressing out of one of my blues, man it was the best blue cheese dressing I've ever eaten. It was so good that I would just take a spoon and eat it out of the jar! It also seemed to get better and better tasting every day.
> 
> I made the mayonnaise that went into it as well. I always make my own mayo.



I've been making my own mayo, too!  It's so much better than store-bought.  I can make enough for what I'm doing and more fresh when I need it.  How do you make your blue cheese dressing?


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I made some blue cheese dressing out of one of my blues, man it was the best blue cheese dressing I've ever eaten. It was so good that I would just take a spoon and eat it out of the jar! It also seemed to get better and better tasting every day.
> 
> I made the mayonnaise that went into it as well. I always make my own mayo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been making my own mayo, too!  It's so much better than store-bought.  I can make enough for what I'm doing and more fresh when I need it.  How do you make your blue cheese dressing?
Click to expand...


Sour Cream
Mayonnaise
Garlic powder
Vinegar
Black pepper
Blue cheese

I also have this trick where I put 1/3 of the blue cheese in with everything else and mix it on a high speed blender. I like to have that cheese flavor in with the liquid ingredients, then I add the rest to also have the chunks of cheese.

I don't like my blue cheese dressing as tart as some people do so I have more mayo than called for. Yum.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I made some blue cheese dressing out of one of my blues, man it was the best blue cheese dressing I've ever eaten. It was so good that I would just take a spoon and eat it out of the jar! It also seemed to get better and better tasting every day.
> 
> I made the mayonnaise that went into it as well. I always make my own mayo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been making my own mayo, too!  It's so much better than store-bought.  I can make enough for what I'm doing and more fresh when I need it.  How do you make your blue cheese dressing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sour Cream
> Mayonnaise
> Garlic powder
> Vinegar
> Black pepper
> Blue cheese
> 
> I also have this trick where I put 1/3 of the blue cheese in with everything else and mix it on a high speed blender. I like to have that cheese flavor in with the liquid ingredients, then I add the rest to also have the chunks of cheese.
> 
> I don't like my blue cheese dressing as tart as some people do so I have more mayo than called for. Yum.
Click to expand...


Dang!  That's the same recipe I use, except I haven't considered blending some of the cheese in, I usually leave it all chunky.
Also: the calcium chloride has turned my bad summer around.  Every batch I've made using it has turned out terrific.  And the mozzarella melts beautifully.  I didn't think I needed it, but it certainly does help make a much nicer curd.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been making my own mayo, too!  It's so much better than store-bought.  I can make enough for what I'm doing and more fresh when I need it.  How do you make your blue cheese dressing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sour Cream
> Mayonnaise
> Garlic powder
> Vinegar
> Black pepper
> Blue cheese
> 
> I also have this trick where I put 1/3 of the blue cheese in with everything else and mix it on a high speed blender. I like to have that cheese flavor in with the liquid ingredients, then I add the rest to also have the chunks of cheese.
> 
> I don't like my blue cheese dressing as tart as some people do so I have more mayo than called for. Yum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang!  That's the same recipe I use, except I haven't considered blending some of the cheese in, I usually leave it all chunky.
> Also: the calcium chloride has turned my bad summer around.  Every batch I've made using it has turned out terrific.  And the mozzarella melts beautifully.  I didn't think I needed it, but it certainly does help make a much nicer curd.
Click to expand...


Hmm...that is interesting. What was wrong that the CaCl fixed?


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been making my own mayo, too!  It's so much better than store-bought.  I can make enough for what I'm doing and more fresh when I need it.  How do you make your blue cheese dressing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sour Cream
> Mayonnaise
> Garlic powder
> Vinegar
> Black pepper
> Blue cheese
> 
> I also have this trick where I put 1/3 of the blue cheese in with everything else and mix it on a high speed blender. I like to have that cheese flavor in with the liquid ingredients, then I add the rest to also have the chunks of cheese.
> 
> I don't like my blue cheese dressing as tart as some people do so I have more mayo than called for. Yum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang!  That's the same recipe I use, except I haven't considered blending some of the cheese in, I usually leave it all chunky.
> Also: the calcium chloride has turned my bad summer around.  Every batch I've made using it has turned out terrific.  And the mozzarella melts beautifully.  I didn't think I needed it, but it certainly does help make a much nicer curd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...that is interesting. What was wrong that the CaCl fixed?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure.  My cheesemaking books suggest using CaCl when making cheese with goat's milk because the curds don't set as firmly as cow's milk.  I'm guessing that the calcium component has something to do with the process.  I've never made cheese using cow's milk, so I'm not sure how different the process would be.  Until this year, I had no problems getting a good curd.  I'm not sure what's different.  I'm feeding the goats a different mineral mix than last year, that's the only real change.  Hhhmmm, maybe I should change back to the old mineral supplement and see what happens?


----------



## gallantwarrior

I just found this article, it explains a lot about the CaCl2:
Calcium Chloride (CaCI2) | What Is It And When Should You Use It? | Curd-Nerd


----------



## PredFan

In 4 days, I will be able to cut into my Parmesan. I make it 10 months ago.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Yum!  Let me know how it's turned out.  I have three Swiss-style cheeses ripening now.  They look OK, so far.  I have another pot of cheddar on the stove right now, just about ready to put the curds into the mold.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dude, you are starting off with some pretty challenging projects...respect!


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> Dude, you are starting off with some pretty challenging projects...respect!


I guess I did that because no one told me I shouldn't . Lol.


----------



## PredFan

THE CHEESECAKE PROJECT

Ok so, I make the best cheesecake in the universe. However, I have gotten cheesecake in various places accross the US that admit is probably just as good. Well, I don't want to share the top. But how do I improve on perfection? Well, one way is to completely make it from scratch. I  going to make a cheesecake with cream cheese that I made, with sour cream that made, and with a graham cracker crust made from graham crackers that I also made.

When I started, I learned right away that I cannot make cream cheese from the cream that I buy in the store. All of it is Ultra-pasteurized. Ultra pasteurized milk will not make curds. I ended up getting my cream directly from a local farmer and pasteurized it myself. Here is the resulting cream cheese:


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> THE CHEESECAKE PROJECT
> 
> Ok so, I make the best cheesecake in the universe. However, I have gotten cheesecake in various places accross the US that admit is probably just as good. Well, I don't want to share the top. But how do I improve on perfection? Well, one way is to completely make it from scratch. I  going to make a cheesecake with cream cheese that I made, with sour cream that made, and with a graham cracker crust made from graham crackers that I also made.
> 
> When I started, I learned right away that I cannot make cream cheese from the cream that I buy in the store. All of it is Ultra-pasteurized. Ultra pasteurized milk will not make curds. I ended up getting my cream directly from a local farmer and pasteurized it myself. Here is the resulting cream cheese:


Yum!  And you are right, no cheesecake on earth tastes as good as on made completely from scratch.  I have no source for cream, and goat's milk is naturally homogenized, the cream doesn't rise to the top, like cow's milk.  So, I've been making cheesecakes using chevre.  Amazingly delicious and tangy without using the sour cream.

I've been thinking about you, and this thread, for several weeks now.  I've been in production now and have several cheeses ready for waxing.  Today, I'll be making my first mozzarella and will add some hot peppers to part of the batch for a bit of variety.  Since this is my day off, and I'll be working on another all day project, I plan on making some gjetost using the whey from this morning's batch of cheese.  My other project today is a Eastern Carolina BBQ pork butt. 

Keep posting about your projects.  Let us know how they turn out, and share some of your recipes.
Thanks, Lee.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE CHEESECAKE PROJECT
> 
> Ok so, I make the best cheesecake in the universe. However, I have gotten cheesecake in various places accross the US that admit is probably just as good. Well, I don't want to share the top. But how do I improve on perfection? Well, one way is to completely make it from scratch. I  going to make a cheesecake with cream cheese that I made, with sour cream that made, and with a graham cracker crust made from graham crackers that I also made.
> 
> When I started, I learned right away that I cannot make cream cheese from the cream that I buy in the store. All of it is Ultra-pasteurized. Ultra pasteurized milk will not make curds. I ended up getting my cream directly from a local farmer and pasteurized it myself. Here is the resulting cream cheese:
> 
> 
> 
> Yum!  And you are right, no cheesecake on earth tastes as good as on made completely from scratch.  I have no source for cream, and goat's milk is naturally homogenized, the cream doesn't rise to the top, like cow's milk.  So, I've been making cheesecakes using chevre.  Amazingly delicious and tangy without using the sour cream.
> 
> I've been thinking about you, and this thread, for several weeks now.  I've been in production now and have several cheeses ready for waxing.  Today, I'll be making my first mozzarella and will add some hot peppers to part of the batch for a bit of variety.  Since this is my day off, and I'll be working on another all day project, I plan on making some gjetost using the whey from this morning's batch of cheese.  My other project today is a Eastern Carolina BBQ pork butt.
> 
> Keep posting about your projects.  Let us know how they turn out, and share some of your recipes.
> Thanks, Lee.
Click to expand...


I'll be getting goats milk from the farmer next time I go over there. My family wants Goat Cheese ASAP.

My concerns for the cheesecake is whether or not my cream cheese has the correct fat and water percentages. The cream that the farmer gave me was very thick. I added one pint of it to a gallon of whole milk to try to get the light cream I needed. We'll see how it turns out I guess.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE CHEESECAKE PROJECT
> 
> Ok so, I make the best cheesecake in the universe. However, I have gotten cheesecake in various places accross the US that admit is probably just as good. Well, I don't want to share the top. But how do I improve on perfection? Well, one way is to completely make it from scratch. I  going to make a cheesecake with cream cheese that I made, with sour cream that made, and with a graham cracker crust made from graham crackers that I also made.
> 
> When I started, I learned right away that I cannot make cream cheese from the cream that I buy in the store. All of it is Ultra-pasteurized. Ultra pasteurized milk will not make curds. I ended up getting my cream directly from a local farmer and pasteurized it myself. Here is the resulting cream cheese:
> 
> 
> 
> Yum!  And you are right, no cheesecake on earth tastes as good as on made completely from scratch.  I have no source for cream, and goat's milk is naturally homogenized, the cream doesn't rise to the top, like cow's milk.  So, I've been making cheesecakes using chevre.  Amazingly delicious and tangy without using the sour cream.
> 
> I've been thinking about you, and this thread, for several weeks now.  I've been in production now and have several cheeses ready for waxing.  Today, I'll be making my first mozzarella and will add some hot peppers to part of the batch for a bit of variety.  Since this is my day off, and I'll be working on another all day project, I plan on making some gjetost using the whey from this morning's batch of cheese.  My other project today is a Eastern Carolina BBQ pork butt.
> 
> Keep posting about your projects.  Let us know how they turn out, and share some of your recipes.
> Thanks, Lee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be getting goats milk from the farmer next time I go over there. My family wants Goat Cheese ASAP.
> 
> My concerns for the cheesecake is whether or not my cream cheese has the correct fat and water percentages. The cream that the farmer gave me was very thick. I added one pint of it to a gallon of whole milk to try to get the light cream I needed. We'll see how it turns out I guess.
Click to expand...

Good luck!   I'll be looking forward to you're success.


----------



## asaratis

PredFan said:


> THE CHEESECAKE PROJECT
> 
> Ok so, I make the best cheesecake in the universe. However, I have gotten cheesecake in various places accross the US that admit is probably just as good. Well, I don't want to share the top. But how do I improve on perfection? Well, one way is to completely make it from scratch. I  going to make a cheesecake with cream cheese that I made, with sour cream that made, and with a graham cracker crust made from graham crackers that I also made.
> 
> When I started, I learned right away that I cannot make cream cheese from the cream that I buy in the store. All of it is Ultra-pasteurized. Ultra pasteurized milk will not make curds. I ended up getting my cream directly from a local farmer and pasteurized it myself. Here is the resulting cream cheese:


I had a delicious piece of 'from scratch' cheesecake this weekend at a three day party.  It was perfect!  Tart and sweet go together quite well.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Gjetost is done and in the fridge cooling.  From about 8 qts of whey, I got about a half pound of cheese.  Basically, you boil whey until it reduces, and as it thickens, the lactose caramelizes.  It's a salty-sweet, brownish spreadable cheese that goes well with fruit and crispy bread.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I finished the gjetost this morning.  It's a Norwegian cheese that uses the whey from another type of cheese.  You basically boil the whey, reducing it until it thickens and the lactose caramelizes.  Adding cream improves the texture and makes the flavor a bit richer.  It's a salty-sweet cheese that works well with fruit and served on crispy bread, like Wasabrot or Melba toast.


----------



## asaratis

gallantwarrior said:


> I finished the gjetost this morning.  It's a Norwegian cheese that uses the whey from another type of cheese.  You basically boil the whey, reducing it until it thickens and the lactose caramelizes.  Adding cream improves the texture and makes the flavor a bit richer.  It's a salty-sweet cheese that works well with fruit and served on crispy bread, like Wasabrot or Melba toast.


Are you familiar with Malsovit bread?  I used to buy it at a small bakery here...decades ago...very high in fiber...a brownish bread with little white dots in it...I seem to recall it being Scandinavian of some sort.


.....just looked it up.  It's Dutch....I was close.


----------



## gallantwarrior

asaratis said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the gjetost this morning.  It's a Norwegian cheese that uses the whey from another type of cheese.  You basically boil the whey, reducing it until it thickens and the lactose caramelizes.  Adding cream improves the texture and makes the flavor a bit richer.  It's a salty-sweet cheese that works well with fruit and served on crispy bread, like Wasabrot or Melba toast.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with (forgive my schpelling) Molsovit bread?  I used to buy it at a small bakery here...decades ago...very high in fiber...a brownish bread with little white dots in it...I seem to recall it being Scandinavian of some sort.
Click to expand...

Are you referring to "Milosevic bread" (Serbian)?  I can't say I've heard of any specific product with that name.  Gjetost is good on just about anything, but I prefer darker bread types, or crunchy bread of crackers.  I've been eating spelt bread myself lately.  I've discovered that crappy, over-processed white bread, and most derivatives of such, contribute to weight gain (at least for me).


----------



## asaratis

gallantwarrior said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the gjetost this morning.  It's a Norwegian cheese that uses the whey from another type of cheese.  You basically boil the whey, reducing it until it thickens and the lactose caramelizes.  Adding cream improves the texture and makes the flavor a bit richer.  It's a salty-sweet cheese that works well with fruit and served on crispy bread, like Wasabrot or Melba toast.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with (forgive my schpelling) Molsovit bread?  I used to buy it at a small bakery here...decades ago...very high in fiber...a brownish bread with little white dots in it...I seem to recall it being Scandinavian of some sort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you referring to "Milosevic bread" (Serbian)?  I can't say I've heard of any specific product with that name.  Gjetost is good on just about anything, but I prefer darker bread types, or crunchy bread of crackers.  I've been eating spelt bread myself lately.  I've discovered that crappy, over-processed white bread, and most derivatives of such, contribute to weight gain (at least for me).
Click to expand...

No, but I know a Serbian named Milosevic....Miro...cool dude!

I found a source for the Malsovit bread...just ordered 5 loaves...delivery on 6-4...I'll report on the quality.


----------



## PredFan

asaratis said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE CHEESECAKE PROJECT
> 
> Ok so, I make the best cheesecake in the universe. However, I have gotten cheesecake in various places accross the US that admit is probably just as good. Well, I don't want to share the top. But how do I improve on perfection? Well, one way is to completely make it from scratch. I  going to make a cheesecake with cream cheese that I made, with sour cream that made, and with a graham cracker crust made from graham crackers that I also made.
> 
> When I started, I learned right away that I cannot make cream cheese from the cream that I buy in the store. All of it is Ultra-pasteurized. Ultra pasteurized milk will not make curds. I ended up getting my cream directly from a local farmer and pasteurized it myself. Here is the resulting cream cheese:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a delicious piece of 'from scratch' cheesecake this weekend at a three day party.  It was perfect!  Tart and sweet go together quite well.
Click to expand...


Yup, a good cheesecake has sour cream as one of the ingredients.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> Gjetost is done and in the fridge cooling.  From about 8 qts of whey, I got about a half pound of cheese.  Basically, you boil whey until it reduces, and as it thickens, the lactose caramelizes.  It's a salty-sweet, brownish spreadable cheese that goes well with fruit and crispy bread.



Wow! I need to try that. What is the best way to hold onto the whey until I can use it? Refrigerator? How long can it stay there?


----------



## gallantwarrior

asaratis said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the gjetost this morning.  It's a Norwegian cheese that uses the whey from another type of cheese.  You basically boil the whey, reducing it until it thickens and the lactose caramelizes.  Adding cream improves the texture and makes the flavor a bit richer.  It's a salty-sweet cheese that works well with fruit and served on crispy bread, like Wasabrot or Melba toast.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with (forgive my schpelling) Molsovit bread?  I used to buy it at a small bakery here...decades ago...very high in fiber...a brownish bread with little white dots in it...I seem to recall it being Scandinavian of some sort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you referring to "Milosevic bread" (Serbian)?  I can't say I've heard of any specific product with that name.  Gjetost is good on just about anything, but I prefer darker bread types, or crunchy bread of crackers.  I've been eating spelt bread myself lately.  I've discovered that crappy, over-processed white bread, and most derivatives of such, contribute to weight gain (at least for me).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but I know a Serbian named Milosevic....Miro...cool dude!
> 
> I found a source for the Malsovit bread...just ordered 5 loaves...delivery on 6-4...I'll report on the quality.
Click to expand...


----------



## gallantwarrior

asaratis said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the gjetost this morning.  It's a Norwegian cheese that uses the whey from another type of cheese.  You basically boil the whey, reducing it until it thickens and the lactose caramelizes.  Adding cream improves the texture and makes the flavor a bit richer.  It's a salty-sweet cheese that works well with fruit and served on crispy bread, like Wasabrot or Melba toast.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with (forgive my schpelling) Molsovit bread?  I used to buy it at a small bakery here...decades ago...very high in fiber...a brownish bread with little white dots in it...I seem to recall it being Scandinavian of some sort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you referring to "Milosevic bread" (Serbian)?  I can't say I've heard of any specific product with that name.  Gjetost is good on just about anything, but I prefer darker bread types, or crunchy bread of crackers.  I've been eating spelt bread myself lately.  I've discovered that crappy, over-processed white bread, and most derivatives of such, contribute to weight gain (at least for me).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but I know a Serbian named Milosevic....Miro...cool dude!
> 
> I found a source for the Malsovit bread...just ordered 5 loaves...delivery on 6-4...I'll report on the quality.
Click to expand...

If it's any good, would you share your source?


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gjetost is done and in the fridge cooling.  From about 8 qts of whey, I got about a half pound of cheese.  Basically, you boil whey until it reduces, and as it thickens, the lactose caramelizes.  It's a salty-sweet, brownish spreadable cheese that goes well with fruit and crispy bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I need to try that. What is the best way to hold onto the whey until I can use it? Refrigerator? How long can it stay there?
Click to expand...


It works best with fresh whey. I try to plan making it on a weekend. You can make it using cow's milk whey (mysost) or using a blend of goat and cow whey.  The name brunost is used as a description for all varieties of this type of cheese.   If you make it softer and spreadable,  it's called primost.


----------



## asaratis

gallantwarrior said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the gjetost this morning.  It's a Norwegian cheese that uses the whey from another type of cheese.  You basically boil the whey, reducing it until it thickens and the lactose caramelizes.  Adding cream improves the texture and makes the flavor a bit richer.  It's a salty-sweet cheese that works well with fruit and served on crispy bread, like Wasabrot or Melba toast.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with (forgive my schpelling) Molsovit bread?  I used to buy it at a small bakery here...decades ago...very high in fiber...a brownish bread with little white dots in it...I seem to recall it being Scandinavian of some sort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you referring to "Milosevic bread" (Serbian)?  I can't say I've heard of any specific product with that name.  Gjetost is good on just about anything, but I prefer darker bread types, or crunchy bread of crackers.  I've been eating spelt bread myself lately.  I've discovered that crappy, over-processed white bread, and most derivatives of such, contribute to weight gain (at least for me).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but I know a Serbian named Milosevic....Miro...cool dude!
> 
> I found a source for the Malsovit bread...just ordered 5 loaves...delivery on 6-4...I'll report on the quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's any good, would you share your source?
Click to expand...

I'll share be it good or bad.

Best Bakery in Houston TX Cakes Pies Cupcakes Three Brothers Bakery  They call it Malsovit Loaf.

There's a weight loss plan built around switching exclusively to Malsovit bread.  It has so much fiber in it that you can't go too long between movements...and I don't mean Bethoven's.

I see many interesting items on the website.   I think I have found a new friend!

I can't wait to try the  Ceremonial 10LB Pointed Challah....for only $100.00 a copy.
Ceremonial 10LB Pointed Challah Three Brothers Bakery


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gjetost is done and in the fridge cooling.  From about 8 qts of whey, I got about a half pound of cheese.  Basically, you boil whey until it reduces, and as it thickens, the lactose caramelizes.  It's a salty-sweet, brownish spreadable cheese that goes well with fruit and crispy bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I need to try that. What is the best way to hold onto the whey until I can use it? Refrigerator? How long can it stay there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It works best with fresh whey. I try to plan making it on a weekend. You can make it using cow's milk whey (mysost) or using a blend of goat and cow whey.  The name brunost is used as a description for all varieties of this type of cheese.   If you make it softer and spreadable,  it's called primost.
Click to expand...


Problem is that usually after I've drained off the whey, I'm busy further working on the cheese and can't see how I'd have time to stop and make another separate cheese at the same time. I guess I can't multi-task.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gjetost is done and in the fridge cooling.  From about 8 qts of whey, I got about a half pound of cheese.  Basically, you boil whey until it reduces, and as it thickens, the lactose caramelizes.  It's a salty-sweet, brownish spreadable cheese that goes well with fruit and crispy bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I need to try that. What is the best way to hold onto the whey until I can use it? Refrigerator? How long can it stay there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It works best with fresh whey. I try to plan making it on a weekend. You can make it using cow's milk whey (mysost) or using a blend of goat and cow whey.  The name brunost is used as a description for all varieties of this type of cheese.   If you make it softer and spreadable,  it's called primost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is that usually after I've drained off the whey, I'm busy further working on the cheese and can't see how I'd have time to stop and make another separate cheese at the same time. I guess I can't multi-task.
Click to expand...

You don't have to do it right away.  Leaving the whey in the 'fridge probably won't do much damage.  I'd recommend you give it a try.  It's time consuming but relatively simple to make.  If you'd like to know what you're looking for as a result, the most common grocery store rendition is something called "Ski Queen".  Because I used the whey from a batch of mozzie, it's a bit sharper due to the lipase.  Still really tasty, though.  The mysost/gjetost takes so long to boil down, for the first part, you just let it cook at a slow boil.  In the meantime, you have plenty of time to work your other cheese.


----------



## PredFan

Cheese making status update:

I am closing in on my 40th cheese. Wow that went fast.

I am still having trouble getting my cheddar's texture right. The taste is perfect but it has the texture of feta cheese. Crumbly, I don't like that. I've been trying everything to fix it but to no avail. I have one last idea to try. I might not be mixing my rennet well enough. If this next cheddar isn't fixed, I'm giving up on cheddars.

I make Parmesan and Romano cheese really very well.
I make perfect cream cheese and have used it to make cheesecake.
I make excellent blue cheese too.

My total failures so far have been mozzarella and goat cheese.

After I try one more cheddar, I'm going to make Shropshire Blue, one if my favorite cheeses ever.


----------



## koshergrl

Mmmm...cheese.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> Cheese making status update:
> 
> I am closing in on my 40th cheese. Wow that went fast.
> 
> I am still having trouble getting my cheddar's texture right. The taste is perfect but it has the texture of feta cheese. Crumbly, I don't like that. I've been trying everything to fix it but to no avail. I have one last idea to try. I might not be mixing my rennet well enough. If this next cheddar isn't fixed, I'm giving up on cheddars.
> 
> I make Parmesan and Romano cheese really very well.
> I make perfect cream cheese and have used it to make cheesecake.
> I make excellent blue cheese too.
> 
> My total failures so far have been mozzarella and goat cheese.
> 
> After I try one more cheddar, I'm going to make Shropshire Blue, one if my favorite cheeses ever.


Great job, PredFan!  It's been an unsuccessful cheese year so far for me.  I don't know whether it's been the uncommonly warm weather, but I've had such a problem getting a curd to set.  My research indicated that I have been warming my milk to fast (I'm always operating with limited time and hurry too much).  So I started warming more slowly.  I think I have it now, though.  I had started buying small portions of rennet locally.  But the place I buy rennet at is primarily a home-brew supplier.  I suspect that their rennet is pretty old, considering they don't necessarily sell a lot of it.  I ordered some rennet online and have so far gotten a good curd with each batch. 
I've had the problem with crumbly cheddar, too.  Try using less weight to press it.  And check the size of your curds.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese making status update:
> 
> I am closing in on my 40th cheese. Wow that went fast.
> 
> I am still having trouble getting my cheddar's texture right. The taste is perfect but it has the texture of feta cheese. Crumbly, I don't like that. I've been trying everything to fix it but to no avail. I have one last idea to try. I might not be mixing my rennet well enough. If this next cheddar isn't fixed, I'm giving up on cheddars.
> 
> I make Parmesan and Romano cheese really very well.
> I make perfect cream cheese and have used it to make cheesecake.
> I make excellent blue cheese too.
> 
> My total failures so far have been mozzarella and goat cheese.
> 
> After I try one more cheddar, I'm going to make Shropshire Blue, one if my favorite cheeses ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, PredFan!  It's been an unsuccessful cheese year so far for me.  I don't know whether it's been the uncommonly warm weather, but I've had such a problem getting a curd to set.  My research indicated that I have been warming my milk to fast (I'm always operating with limited time and hurry too much).  So I started warming more slowly.  I think I have it now, though.  I had started buying small portions of rennet locally.  But the place I buy rennet at is primarily a home-brew supplier.  I suspect that their rennet is pretty old, considering they don't necessarily sell a lot of it.  I ordered some rennet online and have so far gotten a good curd with each batch.
> I've had the problem with crumbly cheddar, too.  Try using less weight to press it.  And check the size of your curds.
Click to expand...


The first thing I'm going to do is mix my rennet more thoroughly. I have been taking shortcuts there. It says to mix for one minute but I don't even mix for more than 15 seconds. It always seemed to me that it would be well mixed by then. I might try using less weight as well. Thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I think I've got the problems solved, Pred.  Using the online ordered rennet and cultures, I've been turning out damned near perfect curds.  They're setting up in the press really well, too.  But you're right, patience is a prerequisite to good cheese.  Now that I've been taking more time with warming my milk, I've less pre-culture separation.  And using fresh cultures and rennet is an absolute necessity.  No more local buying.  Unfortunately, there isn't enough demand locally to ensure fresh ingredients.


----------



## PredFan

I think I am going to have to abandon making Parmesan Cheese. The first 4 pounds I made turned out OK but just a bit too dry and hard. So I took steps to maintain more moisture and now I can't keep the mold off of it. The more I remove the mold, the more that grows.

Currently my most successful cheese is by far the Blue Cheese. It is tasty and perfect. I also am good at cream cheese which I've been using to make cheesecake. I am still going to give the cheddar one more chance.

Truly, if all I ever made was Blue Cheese I wound not be unhappy.

Almost time to move to the next chapter in the cheese recipe book.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Blue cheese is quite an accomplishment.  Now that I have good curds, I'm having problems with spongy cheese in my molds. I finally got a decent mozzarella, but am still perplexed about what might be my problem.  Maybe I should try a Bleu?  The 'Swiss' cheeses I made last year are still tasty and mold-free.


----------



## PredFan

I wish I knew the solution to my mold problem.


----------



## gallantwarrior

You've most likely taken all the same precautions I have.  Sanitizing equipment, making sure the milk is cleanly collected, fresh cultures and rennet.  What exactly is the problem you're having?  Do you cure your Parmesan in brine?  Brining should keep the mold down.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> You've most likely taken all the same precautions I have.  Sanitizing equipment, making sure the milk is cleanly collected, fresh cultures and rennet.  What exactly is the problem you're having?  Do you cure your Parmesan in brine?  Brining should keep the mold down.



Yes I use brine. I've also taken all of the cheese out of my aging refrigerator and cleaned it thoroughly with a bleach solution.

I have been learning that the recipes in the book I use often have to be tweaked. Perhaps overnight in brine isn't long enough.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I use apple cider vinegar to clean mold off my cheeses, often if needed before I wax them.  I seems to work well.  Wish I could offer more.  Actually, red, green, or blue molds aren't bad.  If you have black or a slimy dirty brown mold, though, it's best to throw the cheese away and start again.


----------



## PredFan

I just put my 33rd cheese in the ager. It's another Blue. Oddly enough, a lot of people have told me that Blue Cheese is not for beginners, but of all the cheeses I've made, I'm most consistently successful with the Blue. The last Blue Cheese I made was the best I've ever had anywhere. I'm hoping to repeat that success.

This is my 7th Blue cheese and only one failed. The next best cheese I make is Parmesan/Romano. It's a bitch trying to keep the mold off of it, but it seems to come out well.

I'm going to make another Blue and another Romano, and then I'm going to try a Gorgonzola.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> I just put my 33rd cheese in the ager. It's another Blue. Oddly enough, a lot of people have told me that Blue Cheese is not for beginners, but of all the cheeses I've made, I'm most consistently successful with the Blue. The last Blue Cheese I made was the best I've ever had anywhere. I'm hoping to repeat that success.
> 
> This is my 7th Blue cheese and only one failed. The next best cheese I make is Parmesan/Romano. It's a bitch trying to keep the mold off of it, but it seems to come out well.
> 
> I'm going to make another Blue and another Romano, and then I'm going to try a Gorgonzola.


Excellent!  I have a "barrel" of feta that I need to wrap up.  There's a cheddar on the stove right now that I'm getting ready to drain and press.  My first parmesan cheeses are ready to shred and use, too.  I recently traded a brick of pepper jack for an equal amount of moose meat.  I sold a three pound cheddar and two quarts of greek-style yogurt, too!  Yogurt was tricky at first, always too runny.  But the culture for greek-style yogurt works very well.  One of these days, I'll work up the courage to try a blue.  I'm backing off my milk production now, though.  I'll be moving to a new location next summer, building a new barn and putting up new fences and I'll need more time for that than for milking and cheesemaking.  I'll still milk a couple of does, but only to provide my current customers with milk.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put my 33rd cheese in the ager. It's another Blue. Oddly enough, a lot of people have told me that Blue Cheese is not for beginners, but of all the cheeses I've made, I'm most consistently successful with the Blue. The last Blue Cheese I made was the best I've ever had anywhere. I'm hoping to repeat that success.
> 
> This is my 7th Blue cheese and only one failed. The next best cheese I make is Parmesan/Romano. It's a bitch trying to keep the mold off of it, but it seems to come out well.
> 
> I'm going to make another Blue and another Romano, and then I'm going to try a Gorgonzola.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  I have a "barrel" of feta that I need to wrap up.  There's a cheddar on the stove right now that I'm getting ready to drain and press.  My first parmesan cheeses are ready to shred and use, too.  I recently traded a brick of pepper jack for an equal amount of moose meat.  I sold a three pound cheddar and two quarts of greek-style yogurt, too!  Yogurt was tricky at first, always too runny.  But the culture for greek-style yogurt works very well.  One of these days, I'll work up the courage to try a blue.  I'm backing off my milk production now, though.  I'll be moving to a new location next summer, building a new barn and putting up new fences and I'll need more time for that than for milking and cheesemaking.  I'll still milk a couple of does, but only to provide my current customers with milk.
Click to expand...


I'm a little jealous. I do not intend to make cheese my business though. It's just a hobby with me. But reading your post I think of what is possible and wish I had that. But it has to stay a hobby, I'm not willing to give up any of my other hobbies.

I just finished the 3 days of turning and salting the new blue. The texture is correct, the firmness is correct, and there are lots of holes for the blue mold to grow. Now I just have to wait the six months.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put my 33rd cheese in the ager. It's another Blue. Oddly enough, a lot of people have told me that Blue Cheese is not for beginners, but of all the cheeses I've made, I'm most consistently successful with the Blue. The last Blue Cheese I made was the best I've ever had anywhere. I'm hoping to repeat that success.
> 
> This is my 7th Blue cheese and only one failed. The next best cheese I make is Parmesan/Romano. It's a bitch trying to keep the mold off of it, but it seems to come out well.
> 
> I'm going to make another Blue and another Romano, and then I'm going to try a Gorgonzola.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  I have a "barrel" of feta that I need to wrap up.  There's a cheddar on the stove right now that I'm getting ready to drain and press.  My first parmesan cheeses are ready to shred and use, too.  I recently traded a brick of pepper jack for an equal amount of moose meat.  I sold a three pound cheddar and two quarts of greek-style yogurt, too!  Yogurt was tricky at first, always too runny.  But the culture for greek-style yogurt works very well.  One of these days, I'll work up the courage to try a blue.  I'm backing off my milk production now, though.  I'll be moving to a new location next summer, building a new barn and putting up new fences and I'll need more time for that than for milking and cheesemaking.  I'll still milk a couple of does, but only to provide my current customers with milk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a little jealous. I do not intend to make cheese my business though. It's just a hobby with me. But reading your post I think of what is possible and wish I had that. But it has to stay a hobby, I'm not willing to give up any of my other hobbies.
> 
> I just finished the 3 days of turning and salting the new blue. The texture is correct, the firmness is correct, and there are lots of holes for the blue mold to grow. Now I just have to wait the six months.
Click to expand...

You keep notes, don't you?  At first, I didn't and I had difficulty duplicating my successes and avoiding the errors.  Now, I have a notebook full of information.  P.S. I got $46 dollars for the cheese and yogurt.  I get about $10/gal for fresh, whole milk.  (Over-processed, trash goats' milk at the supermarket costs over $20/gal.) 
I will try blue cheese eventually.  Once I get my creamery up and running, I'll have a separate curing room for blue cheese, so that the mold will not contaminate other cheeses.
I always look forward to your updates.  Thanks!


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put my 33rd cheese in the ager. It's another Blue. Oddly enough, a lot of people have told me that Blue Cheese is not for beginners, but of all the cheeses I've made, I'm most consistently successful with the Blue. The last Blue Cheese I made was the best I've ever had anywhere. I'm hoping to repeat that success.
> 
> This is my 7th Blue cheese and only one failed. The next best cheese I make is Parmesan/Romano. It's a bitch trying to keep the mold off of it, but it seems to come out well.
> 
> I'm going to make another Blue and another Romano, and then I'm going to try a Gorgonzola.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  I have a "barrel" of feta that I need to wrap up.  There's a cheddar on the stove right now that I'm getting ready to drain and press.  My first parmesan cheeses are ready to shred and use, too.  I recently traded a brick of pepper jack for an equal amount of moose meat.  I sold a three pound cheddar and two quarts of greek-style yogurt, too!  Yogurt was tricky at first, always too runny.  But the culture for greek-style yogurt works very well.  One of these days, I'll work up the courage to try a blue.  I'm backing off my milk production now, though.  I'll be moving to a new location next summer, building a new barn and putting up new fences and I'll need more time for that than for milking and cheesemaking.  I'll still milk a couple of does, but only to provide my current customers with milk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a little jealous. I do not intend to make cheese my business though. It's just a hobby with me. But reading your post I think of what is possible and wish I had that. But it has to stay a hobby, I'm not willing to give up any of my other hobbies.
> 
> I just finished the 3 days of turning and salting the new blue. The texture is correct, the firmness is correct, and there are lots of holes for the blue mold to grow. Now I just have to wait the six months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep notes, don't you?  At first, I didn't and I had difficulty duplicating my successes and avoiding the errors.  Now, I have a notebook full of information.  P.S. I got $46 dollars for the cheese and yogurt.  I get about $10/gal for fresh, whole milk.  (Over-processed, trash goats' milk at the supermarket costs over $20/gal.)
> I will try blue cheese eventually.  Once I get my creamery up and running, I'll have a separate curing room for blue cheese, so that the mold will not contaminate other cheeses.
> I always look forward to your updates.  Thanks!
Click to expand...


On the blues, I haven't diverted even a tiny bit from the recipe in the cheese making book. When I was struggling with the cheddars, I kept lots of notes but kept having to go back to the drawing board. Still can't get them right. I'm about to give up on cheddar.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put my 33rd cheese in the ager. It's another Blue. Oddly enough, a lot of people have told me that Blue Cheese is not for beginners, but of all the cheeses I've made, I'm most consistently successful with the Blue. The last Blue Cheese I made was the best I've ever had anywhere. I'm hoping to repeat that success.
> 
> This is my 7th Blue cheese and only one failed. The next best cheese I make is Parmesan/Romano. It's a bitch trying to keep the mold off of it, but it seems to come out well.
> 
> I'm going to make another Blue and another Romano, and then I'm going to try a Gorgonzola.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  I have a "barrel" of feta that I need to wrap up.  There's a cheddar on the stove right now that I'm getting ready to drain and press.  My first parmesan cheeses are ready to shred and use, too.  I recently traded a brick of pepper jack for an equal amount of moose meat.  I sold a three pound cheddar and two quarts of greek-style yogurt, too!  Yogurt was tricky at first, always too runny.  But the culture for greek-style yogurt works very well.  One of these days, I'll work up the courage to try a blue.  I'm backing off my milk production now, though.  I'll be moving to a new location next summer, building a new barn and putting up new fences and I'll need more time for that than for milking and cheesemaking.  I'll still milk a couple of does, but only to provide my current customers with milk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a little jealous. I do not intend to make cheese my business though. It's just a hobby with me. But reading your post I think of what is possible and wish I had that. But it has to stay a hobby, I'm not willing to give up any of my other hobbies.
> 
> I just finished the 3 days of turning and salting the new blue. The texture is correct, the firmness is correct, and there are lots of holes for the blue mold to grow. Now I just have to wait the six months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep notes, don't you?  At first, I didn't and I had difficulty duplicating my successes and avoiding the errors.  Now, I have a notebook full of information.  P.S. I got $46 dollars for the cheese and yogurt.  I get about $10/gal for fresh, whole milk.  (Over-processed, trash goats' milk at the supermarket costs over $20/gal.)
> I will try blue cheese eventually.  Once I get my creamery up and running, I'll have a separate curing room for blue cheese, so that the mold will not contaminate other cheeses.
> I always look forward to your updates.  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the blues, I haven't diverted even a tiny bit from the recipe in the cheese making book. When I was struggling with the cheddars, I kept lots of notes but kept having to go back to the drawing board. Still can't get them right. I'm about to give up on cheddar.
Click to expand...

My cheddars were dry at first but I think I was pressing them too long.  The cheddars from this year are super...just right.  My best is still feta.


----------



## PredFan

Made my first Gouda yesterday. I'll get to taste it in September. I have to say that the waiting is kinda fun.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put my 33rd cheese in the ager. It's another Blue. Oddly enough, a lot of people have told me that Blue Cheese is not for beginners, but of all the cheeses I've made, I'm most consistently successful with the Blue. The last Blue Cheese I made was the best I've ever had anywhere. I'm hoping to repeat that success.
> 
> This is my 7th Blue cheese and only one failed. The next best cheese I make is Parmesan/Romano. It's a bitch trying to keep the mold off of it, but it seems to come out well.
> 
> I'm going to make another Blue and another Romano, and then I'm going to try a Gorgonzola.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  I have a "barrel" of feta that I need to wrap up.  There's a cheddar on the stove right now that I'm getting ready to drain and press.  My first parmesan cheeses are ready to shred and use, too.  I recently traded a brick of pepper jack for an equal amount of moose meat.  I sold a three pound cheddar and two quarts of greek-style yogurt, too!  Yogurt was tricky at first, always too runny.  But the culture for greek-style yogurt works very well.  One of these days, I'll work up the courage to try a blue.  I'm backing off my milk production now, though.  I'll be moving to a new location next summer, building a new barn and putting up new fences and I'll need more time for that than for milking and cheesemaking.  I'll still milk a couple of does, but only to provide my current customers with milk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a little jealous. I do not intend to make cheese my business though. It's just a hobby with me. But reading your post I think of what is possible and wish I had that. But it has to stay a hobby, I'm not willing to give up any of my other hobbies.
> 
> I just finished the 3 days of turning and salting the new blue. The texture is correct, the firmness is correct, and there are lots of holes for the blue mold to grow. Now I just have to wait the six months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep notes, don't you?  At first, I didn't and I had difficulty duplicating my successes and avoiding the errors.  Now, I have a notebook full of information.  P.S. I got $46 dollars for the cheese and yogurt.  I get about $10/gal for fresh, whole milk.  (Over-processed, trash goats' milk at the supermarket costs over $20/gal.)
> I will try blue cheese eventually.  Once I get my creamery up and running, I'll have a separate curing room for blue cheese, so that the mold will not contaminate other cheeses.
> I always look forward to your updates.  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the blues, I haven't diverted even a tiny bit from the recipe in the cheese making book. When I was struggling with the cheddars, I kept lots of notes but kept having to go back to the drawing board. Still can't get them right. I'm about to give up on cheddar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My cheddars were dry at first but I think I was pressing them too long.  The cheddars from this year are super...just right.  My best is still feta.
Click to expand...


I'm a couple of weeks past the minimum age for the last cheddar I made. But I still have a sizable chunk of the latest blue that was done. I'm going to finish the blue before I open that cheddar. It'll be the first time I didn't open up a cheese as soon as it was ripe. Let's see how sharp it gets.


----------



## asaratis

PredFan said:


> Made my first Gouda yesterday. I'll get to taste it in September. I have to say that the waiting is kinda fun.


It's like gestation and birth...only it doesn't hurt...and you get to eat it.

I once had some sharp cheddar cheese my mother in law made...we really didn't want to run out of it so we cut it into 12 big pieces and had only one piece per month for the entire year.


----------



## gallantwarrior

My big success this year has been the smoked provolone.  Everyone loves it.  Having limited the number of milking does I have to primarily supply my fresh milk customers, I don't have the extra milk to make cheese this summer...at least until I wean the kids.  After that I am going to focus on making soap for the craft markets.  Once I get set up in Willow, I'll start "commercial" production of my cheeses.
It is nice to share your adventures with you, most certainly.  Keep us posted how that gouda turns out.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> My big success this year has been the smoked provolone.  Everyone loves it.  Having limited the number of milking does I have to primarily supply my fresh milk customers, I don't have the extra milk to make cheese this summer...at least until I wean the kids.  After that I am going to focus on making soap for the craft markets.  Once I get set up in Willow, I'll start "commercial" production of my cheeses.
> It is nice to share your adventures with you, most certainly.  Keep us posted how that gouda turns out.



How do you smoke cheese? I love smoked Gouda, but I'm afraid I'll bring the temperature too high.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> My big success this year has been the smoked provolone.  Everyone loves it.  Having limited the number of milking does I have to primarily supply my fresh milk customers, I don't have the extra milk to make cheese this summer...at least until I wean the kids.  After that I am going to focus on making soap for the craft markets.  Once I get set up in Willow, I'll start "commercial" production of my cheeses.
> It is nice to share your adventures with you, most certainly.  Keep us posted how that gouda turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you smoke cheese? I love smoked Gouda, but I'm afraid I'll bring the temperature too high.
Click to expand...

Get a "Little Chief" smoker (cold smoker) and set your cheeses up so they are supported and exposed to the smoke.  I use commercial netting, and set the smoke to the cheese.  Carefully monitor the cheese, don't let it get to warm, it will melt through the nets (or grates) and will taste wonderful.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> My big success this year has been the smoked provolone.  Everyone loves it.  Having limited the number of milking does I have to primarily supply my fresh milk customers, I don't have the extra milk to make cheese this summer...at least until I wean the kids.  After that I am going to focus on making soap for the craft markets.  Once I get set up in Willow, I'll start "commercial" production of my cheeses.
> It is nice to share your adventures with you, most certainly.  Keep us posted how that gouda turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you smoke cheese? I love smoked Gouda, but I'm afraid I'll bring the temperature too high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a "Little Chief" smoker (cold smoker) and set your cheeses up so they are supported and exposed to the smoke.  I use commercial netting, and set the smoke to the cheese.  Carefully monitor the cheese, don't let it get to warm, it will melt through the nets (or grates) and will taste wonderful.
Click to expand...


Cold smoke, that's the problem. Living in an area where it never gets below 75 degrees in the middle of the night, I don't know how that can happen.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> My big success this year has been the smoked provolone.  Everyone loves it.  Having limited the number of milking does I have to primarily supply my fresh milk customers, I don't have the extra milk to make cheese this summer...at least until I wean the kids.  After that I am going to focus on making soap for the craft markets.  Once I get set up in Willow, I'll start "commercial" production of my cheeses.
> It is nice to share your adventures with you, most certainly.  Keep us posted how that gouda turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you smoke cheese? I love smoked Gouda, but I'm afraid I'll bring the temperature too high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a "Little Chief" smoker (cold smoker) and set your cheeses up so they are supported and exposed to the smoke.  I use commercial netting, and set the smoke to the cheese.  Carefully monitor the cheese, don't let it get to warm, it will melt through the nets (or grates) and will taste wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cold smoke, that's the problem. Living in an area where it never gets below 75 degrees in the middle of the night, I don't know how that can happen.
Click to expand...

Maybe wait until winter?


----------



## PredFan

My 37th cheese is my first Gouda.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> My 37th cheese is my first Gouda.
> View attachment 76998


NOM!  How many gallons of milk does that cheese equal?  What are your typical dimensions and where do you get your cheese molds?  I usually label my cheeses by date, but then, I've been doing this for over 10 years now.  I still haven't braved a bleu, but my smoked provolone is gaining accolades with each sample tasted. 
Because I only milk two does right now, I usually have just enough milk to cover my milk share customers and the extra goes to feed my bottle-fed kids and the barn cats.  I suppose I'm taking the summer off until I wean the current crop of kids.  There's one special recipe I want to try.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 37th cheese is my first Gouda.
> View attachment 76998
> 
> 
> 
> NOM!  How many gallons of milk does that cheese equal?  What are your typical dimensions and where do you get your cheese molds?  I usually label my cheeses by date, but then, I've been doing this for over 10 years now.  I still haven't braved a bleu, but my smoked provolone is gaining accolades with each sample tasted.
> Because I only milk two does right now, I usually have just enough milk to cover my milk share customers and the extra goes to feed my bottle-fed kids and the barn cats.  I suppose I'm taking the summer off until I wean the current crop of kids.  There's one special recipe I want to try.
Click to expand...


I get two pounds of cheese for two gallons of milk.

I have a log that I keep on the cheeses. Each one gets a number.


----------



## gallantwarrior

About the same here, a gallon equals about a pound of cheese.  Moist cheeses, like chevre and blanco are a bit heavier, drier cheeses result in slightly less weight per gallon of milk.
I keep a log, as well.  Especially with cheeses that require longer aging.  My mead log is number, but the cheeses have years associated with their production.


----------



## PredFan

Just made my first Manchego. I learned that there are 4 types depending on how long you age it.

Manchego Aceite is aged more than a year and kept in olive oil.
Manchego Viejo is aged from 3-12 months
Manchego Curado from 3-12 weeks
Manchego Fresca up to 5 days

This one will be the Viejo.


----------



## PredFan

Just made the Manchego Curado, took it out of the brine this morning.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> Just made the Manchego Curado, took it out of the brine this morning.


And....?
How is it?
I've been milking 5 does daily since I weaned the kids.  Now, I'm making cheese about 4 times a week.  This week, it's cheddar.  I have a half dozen to wax this afternoon, as well as three gallons of milk to make into a new cheese.  My smoked provolone is a hit, but I need some more sharp lipase to make more.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made the Manchego Curado, took it out of the brine this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> And....?
> How is it?
> I've been milking 5 does daily since I weaned the kids.  Now, I'm making cheese about 4 times a week.  This week, it's cheddar.  I have a half dozen to wax this afternoon, as well as three gallons of milk to make into a new cheese.  My smoked provolone is a hit, but I need some more sharp lipase to make more.
Click to expand...


I had to remove it early due to problems with mold, but it tastes very good. It's smooth, almost like a cream cheese but firmer. I'm going to try some recipes with it soon.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made the Manchego Curado, took it out of the brine this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> And....?
> How is it?
> I've been milking 5 does daily since I weaned the kids.  Now, I'm making cheese about 4 times a week.  This week, it's cheddar.  I have a half dozen to wax this afternoon, as well as three gallons of milk to make into a new cheese.  My smoked provolone is a hit, but I need some more sharp lipase to make more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to remove it early due to problems with mold, but it tastes very good. It's smooth, almost like a cream cheese but firmer. I'm going to try some recipes with it soon.
Click to expand...

Amazing how many new recipes you find using cheese when you make your own and have plenty.  Where are you getting your milk, and are you using raw or processed milk?  Have you noticed a difference if you use one or the other?


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made the Manchego Curado, took it out of the brine this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> And....?
> How is it?
> I've been milking 5 does daily since I weaned the kids.  Now, I'm making cheese about 4 times a week.  This week, it's cheddar.  I have a half dozen to wax this afternoon, as well as three gallons of milk to make into a new cheese.  My smoked provolone is a hit, but I need some more sharp lipase to make more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to remove it early due to problems with mold, but it tastes very good. It's smooth, almost like a cream cheese but firmer. I'm going to try some recipes with it soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing how many new recipes you find using cheese when you make your own and have plenty.  Where are you getting your milk, and are you using raw or processed milk?  Have you noticed a difference if you use one or the other?
Click to expand...


I've been getting mine from Publix. I tried the raw milk from local farmers co-op here, way too expensive.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made the Manchego Curado, took it out of the brine this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> And....?
> How is it?
> I've been milking 5 does daily since I weaned the kids.  Now, I'm making cheese about 4 times a week.  This week, it's cheddar.  I have a half dozen to wax this afternoon, as well as three gallons of milk to make into a new cheese.  My smoked provolone is a hit, but I need some more sharp lipase to make more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to remove it early due to problems with mold, but it tastes very good. It's smooth, almost like a cream cheese but firmer. I'm going to try some recipes with it soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing how many new recipes you find using cheese when you make your own and have plenty.  Where are you getting your milk, and are you using raw or processed milk?  Have you noticed a difference if you use one or the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been getting mine from Publix. I tried the raw milk from local farmers co-op here, way too expensive.
Click to expand...

The plus side of having my own milk production associates, plenty of fresh, raw milk to experiment with.  After I get settled in my "country" place, I plan on raising Highland cattle.  They're primarily meat animals, but all cows make milk, right?


----------



## PredFan

My first Gouda. I must say it tastes fantastic!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Excellent!  I gave one of my smoked provolone to a gal at the local liquor stores.  I went by this afternoon and she bought me a growler of her favorite brew (about $18 worth of beer, she bought me the growler, too!)


----------



## PredFan

Hey Gallant,I'm fighting a mold problem. Any recommendations on how to deal with it?


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> Hey Gallant,I'm fighting a mold problem. Any recommendations on how to deal with it?


I suspect this isn't intentional mold?  Lacking further info, the best way is to completely strip and clean your curing cabinet.  I use ACV, but bleach works, too.  You just have to wash all the bleach out and air it until no trace remains.  You can also use a commercial food-grade sanitizing solution, which I use for lots of things, including mead bottles and cheese processing tools and containers.  I recommend food-grade sanitizer because you don't have to deal with the after effects of bleach.
More specific information might help.  Good luck.  It isn't an insurmountable problem, just a PIA.
Where are you getting your milk these days?


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gallant,I'm fighting a mold problem. Any recommendations on how to deal with it?
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect this isn't intentional mold?  Lacking further info, the best way is to completely strip and clean your curing cabinet.  I use ACV, but bleach works, too.  You just have to wash all the bleach out and air it until no trace remains.  You can also use a commercial food-grade sanitizing solution, which I use for lots of things, including mead bottles and cheese processing tools and containers.  I recommend food-grade sanitizer because you don't have to deal with the after effects of bleach.
> More specific information might help.  Good luck.  It isn't an insurmountable problem, just a PIA.
> Where are you getting your milk these days?
Click to expand...


Before I start the process, I steam sterilize all of my equipment. Is steam not enough to kill mold?

I still get my milk from Publix. I quit going to the co-op, it was too costly and too much trouble.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Steam cleaning should be sufficient.  I've not used steam but one of my milk customers discovered that if he steams his containers, he has fewer problems and his milk stays fresh much longer.  He also uses steam to treat the containers he uses to can his jellies and preserves.  If your containers are clean, look into the curing cabinet.  Maybe you have some "leftovers" from making mold-cured cheeses?


----------



## PredFan

I'm back! I had to wait all this time for the last cheese to be ready and it was a parmesan so it took until May. Wow! Eight months!

I bleached out my curing cabinets. Got rid of the wooden cheese press I had made and made one out of steel, that way I can bleach it down after each pressing.

I think that since parmesans take so long to cure, I'll make one of them first but I have to make starter. I will quickly go to making Goudas since they are so easy and turn out so well.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> I'm back! I had to wait all this time for the last cheese to be ready and it was a parmesan so it took until May. Wow! Eight months!
> 
> I bleached out my curing cabinets. Got rid of the wooden cheese press I had made and made one out of steel, that way I can bleach it down after each pressing.
> 
> I think that since parmesans take so long to cure, I'll make one of them first but I have to make starter. I will quickly go to making Goudas since they are so easy and turn out so well.


Guess you got a handle on the mold problem.
Good to see you here again.  Because I'm moving to my Willow place and there's so much to do to get that far, I've decreased my milk production and therefore my cheese making, at least until next year.  I found an interesting recipe I'm looking forward to trying.  If I can find it, haven't packed it yet, I'll try to post it for you.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back! I had to wait all this time for the last cheese to be ready and it was a parmesan so it took until May. Wow! Eight months!
> 
> I bleached out my curing cabinets. Got rid of the wooden cheese press I had made and made one out of steel, that way I can bleach it down after each pressing.
> 
> I think that since parmesans take so long to cure, I'll make one of them first but I have to make starter. I will quickly go to making Goudas since they are so easy and turn out so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you got a handle on the mold problem.
> Good to see you here again.  Because I'm moving to my Willow place and there's so much to do to get that far, I've decreased my milk production and therefore my cheese making, at least until next year.  I found an interesting recipe I'm looking forward to trying.  If I can find it, haven't packed it yet, I'll try to post it for you.
Click to expand...


Well, I HOPE I have solved the mold problem. We shall see when I make my next batch.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back! I had to wait all this time for the last cheese to be ready and it was a parmesan so it took until May. Wow! Eight months!
> 
> I bleached out my curing cabinets. Got rid of the wooden cheese press I had made and made one out of steel, that way I can bleach it down after each pressing.
> 
> I think that since parmesans take so long to cure, I'll make one of them first but I have to make starter. I will quickly go to making Goudas since they are so easy and turn out so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you got a handle on the mold problem.
> Good to see you here again.  Because I'm moving to my Willow place and there's so much to do to get that far, I've decreased my milk production and therefore my cheese making, at least until next year.  I found an interesting recipe I'm looking forward to trying.  If I can find it, haven't packed it yet, I'll try to post it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I HOPE I have solved the mold problem. We shall see when I make my next batch.
Click to expand...

Good luck!
Are you still using the same milk source?


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back! I had to wait all this time for the last cheese to be ready and it was a parmesan so it took until May. Wow! Eight months!
> 
> I bleached out my curing cabinets. Got rid of the wooden cheese press I had made and made one out of steel, that way I can bleach it down after each pressing.
> 
> I think that since parmesans take so long to cure, I'll make one of them first but I have to make starter. I will quickly go to making Goudas since they are so easy and turn out so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you got a handle on the mold problem.
> Good to see you here again.  Because I'm moving to my Willow place and there's so much to do to get that far, I've decreased my milk production and therefore my cheese making, at least until next year.  I found an interesting recipe I'm looking forward to trying.  If I can find it, haven't packed it yet, I'll try to post it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I HOPE I have solved the mold problem. We shall see when I make my next batch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!
> Are you still using the same milk source?
Click to expand...


Yeah, Publix.


----------



## gallantwarrior

That's a grocery store, yes?  Man, I haven't ever been able to get grocery store milk to turn into decent cheese.  I guess I'm a little spoiled because I just march out to the barn and squeeze mine fresh.  Right now, I've just got the goats, but I'm considering getting a milch cow after I get the barn finished and settled in to my Willow digs.  Probably looking at 2019 for that project.  Next year, I'll get some chickens...love fresh-picked hen fruit.


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> That's a grocery store, yes?  Man, I haven't ever been able to get grocery store milk to turn into decent cheese.  I guess I'm a little spoiled because I just march out to the barn and squeeze mine fresh.  Right now, I've just got the goats, but I'm considering getting a milch cow after I get the barn finished and settled in to my Willow digs.  Probably looking at 2019 for that project.  Next year, I'll get some chickens...love fresh-picked hen fruit.



I am not having a lot of trouble, except for the mold. I'd love to be able to get milk fresh like that but there's a farmers co-op that is running a racket here taking advantage of the hipster crowd. They charge upwards of $18 a gallon for their milk and goats milk is $27 a gallon. I won't pay that.


----------



## Muhammed

PredFan said:


> Last week I started making my own cheese. I've been wanting to do that for a long time. My first try will be ready when I get home tonight. I don't know what kind of cheese it is called, it's very very basic:
> 
> Milk, Cultured Buttermilk, rennet, salt. And real animal rennet, not this vegetarian rennet bull shit. Make the curds, throw out the whey, press it into the form, cure it in the fridge. It will be cheese tonight and I can eat it or coat it in wax and age it a few weeks. This first batch I am planning to not age. It was my first try and it only went so-so. The 2nd attempt which i am curing for two weeks instead of one isn't ready yet.
> 
> Now that I've gotten a general understanding, I'm going to try some Farmhouse Cheddar. I innoculated my sterile milk with the mesophilic starter culture early this morning. Can't wait to see how that goes when i get home.
> 
> I love doing this kind of thing.


With aged cheeses it can be a bit frustrating like wine making because you don't know whether it's good or a total failure until several years. And really you put quite a bit of money and work into something that you may just end up dumping.

It takes patience. Lots of patience.

It took me several tries before I made some decent parmesan.


----------



## PredFan

Muhammed said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I started making my own cheese. I've been wanting to do that for a long time. My first try will be ready when I get home tonight. I don't know what kind of cheese it is called, it's very very basic:
> 
> Milk, Cultured Buttermilk, rennet, salt. And real animal rennet, not this vegetarian rennet bull shit. Make the curds, throw out the whey, press it into the form, cure it in the fridge. It will be cheese tonight and I can eat it or coat it in wax and age it a few weeks. This first batch I am planning to not age. It was my first try and it only went so-so. The 2nd attempt which i am curing for two weeks instead of one isn't ready yet.
> 
> Now that I've gotten a general understanding, I'm going to try some Farmhouse Cheddar. I innoculated my sterile milk with the mesophilic starter culture early this morning. Can't wait to see how that goes when i get home.
> 
> I love doing this kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> With aged cheeses it can be a bit frustrating like wine making because you don't know whether it's good or a total failure until several years. And really you put quite a bit of money and work into something that you may just end up dumping.
> 
> It takes patience. Lots of patience.
> 
> It took me several tries before I made some decent parmesan.
Click to expand...


My parms are pretty decent. I would like for them to have a little more pungeant flavor than they do but you only have to take a sniff now to know what it is.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PredFan said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a grocery store, yes?  Man, I haven't ever been able to get grocery store milk to turn into decent cheese.  I guess I'm a little spoiled because I just march out to the barn and squeeze mine fresh.  Right now, I've just got the goats, but I'm considering getting a milch cow after I get the barn finished and settled in to my Willow digs.  Probably looking at 2019 for that project.  Next year, I'll get some chickens...love fresh-picked hen fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not having a lot of trouble, except for the mold. I'd love to be able to get milk fresh like that but there's a farmers co-op that is running a racket here taking advantage of the hipster crowd. They charge upwards of $18 a gallon for their milk and goats milk is $27 a gallon. I won't pay that.
Click to expand...

Holy Cow!  And I mean that literally as well as figuratively.  Charging for milk like that, the animals must have been at the christ child's manger.  I don't blame you, I wouldn't pay that either.  But if the hipsters can afford that and are willing to pay it, can you really blame the farm coop for milking them?  [pun intended]
If you've sanitized everything, including the refrigerator you use to cure your cheese in, I'm not sure what help to offer.  Do you use bleach or commercial, food grade sanitizer?  Have you tried boiling all your utensils, etc before sanitizing them?  I use the commercial sanitizer for both my cheese and mead making equipment.  It's worked well, so far.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Muhammed said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I started making my own cheese. I've been wanting to do that for a long time. My first try will be ready when I get home tonight. I don't know what kind of cheese it is called, it's very very basic:
> 
> Milk, Cultured Buttermilk, rennet, salt. And real animal rennet, not this vegetarian rennet bull shit. Make the curds, throw out the whey, press it into the form, cure it in the fridge. It will be cheese tonight and I can eat it or coat it in wax and age it a few weeks. This first batch I am planning to not age. It was my first try and it only went so-so. The 2nd attempt which i am curing for two weeks instead of one isn't ready yet.
> 
> Now that I've gotten a general understanding, I'm going to try some Farmhouse Cheddar. I innoculated my sterile milk with the mesophilic starter culture early this morning. Can't wait to see how that goes when i get home.
> 
> I love doing this kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> With aged cheeses it can be a bit frustrating like wine making because you don't know whether it's good or a total failure until several years. And really you put quite a bit of money and work into something that you may just end up dumping.
> 
> It takes patience. Lots of patience.
> 
> It took me several tries before I made some decent parmesan.
Click to expand...

Cool!  Another fromager.  How long have you been making cheese?  What types of milk do you use, and where do you get your milk?  What types of cheeses do you make?


----------



## PredFan

gallantwarrior said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a grocery store, yes?  Man, I haven't ever been able to get grocery store milk to turn into decent cheese.  I guess I'm a little spoiled because I just march out to the barn and squeeze mine fresh.  Right now, I've just got the goats, but I'm considering getting a milch cow after I get the barn finished and settled in to my Willow digs.  Probably looking at 2019 for that project.  Next year, I'll get some chickens...love fresh-picked hen fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not having a lot of trouble, except for the mold. I'd love to be able to get milk fresh like that but there's a farmers co-op that is running a racket here taking advantage of the hipster crowd. They charge upwards of $18 a gallon for their milk and goats milk is $27 a gallon. I won't pay that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Cow!  And I mean that literally as well as figuratively.  Charging for milk like that, the animals must have been at the christ child's manger.  I don't blame you, I wouldn't pay that either.  But if the hipsters can afford that and are willing to pay it, can you really blame the farm coop for milking them?  [pun intended]
> If you've sanitized everything, including the refrigerator you use to cure your cheese in, I'm not sure what help to offer.  Do you use bleach or commercial, food grade sanitizer?  Have you tried boiling all your utensils, etc before sanitizing them?  I use the commercial sanitizer for both my cheese and mead making equipment.  It's worked well, so far.
Click to expand...


Which commercial sanitizer


----------

